# SOCIOS 8th Annual Car Show



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*The date is set for SOCIOS 8th Annual Car show at Cosumnes River College

More info to come soon

If you have any questions post them up or send a PM*


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 11 2009, 11:44 PM~15640912
> *The date is set for SOCIOS 8th Annual Car show at Cosumnes River College
> 
> More info to come soon
> ...







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:wave:

CATEGORIES FOR 2010
These are the set categories for this year. 
Last year we gave out a total of 183 Trophies  


**3 MAKES A CLASS if you don't see your class posted and 3 entries show up we will make a class up to the judge discretion*


Bike Street Custom
Bike Mild Custom
Bike Full Custom
3-Wheeler
Special Interest
Single Pump
Double Pump
Car Dancer
Long Distance
Hot Rod
Pre-50's Original
Pre-50's Semi-Original
Pre-50's Custom
Original 50's
50's Street
50's Custom
50's Truck Street
50's Truck Custom
Original 60's
Original 60's Convertible
60-64 Convertible Street
60-64 Convertible Custom
65-69 Convertible Street
65-69 Convertible Custom
Street 60-64's
Mild 60-64's
Full 60-64's
Street 65-69's
Mild 65-69's
Full 65-69's
70's Convertible
Street 70's
Mild 70's
Full 70's
Categories
Street 80's
Mild 80's
Full 80's
90's
2000's
Euro/Import Street
Euro/Import Custom
SUV Street
SUV Mild
SUV Custom
Truck 60-80's
Truck 90-2000's
Mini Truck
89 & Below Luxury Street
89 & Below Luxury Custom
90 & Above Luxury Street
90 & Above Luxury Custom
Low Rod Street
Low Rod Custom
El Camino/Ranchero
Wagons
Muscle Car
Under Construction
Motorcycle Street
Motorcycle Custom
Special Interest

Best Engine
Best Trunk Setup
Best Interior
Best Mural
Best Paint
Best Display
Best Engraving 
Best Undercarriage
Best Multi-Color Paint
Best Air Bag Setup
Best Audio Setup
Highest 3-Wheel



Best of Show Bike
Best of Show
Most members


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 11 2009, 11:44 PM~15640912
> *The date is set for SOCIOS 8th Annual Car show at Cosumnes River College
> 
> More info to come soon
> ...


GOOD TIMES CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 11 2009, 11:44 PM~15640912
> *The date is set for SOCIOS 8th Annual Car show at Cosumnes River College
> 
> More info to come soon
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOOD TIMES CC


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 11 2009, 10:44 PM~15640912
> *The date is set for SOCIOS 8th Annual Car show at Cosumnes River College
> 
> More info to come soon
> ...


 :yes: :yes: CANT WAIT!! CANT MISS SOCIOS  LAST 1 WAS OFF THE HOOK! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOOD TIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

HELL YEA!!!! YOU KNOW BLVD IMAGE WILL BE THERE.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

uffin: COCHINOS IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Nov 12 2009, 01:35 PM~15645785
> *uffin:  COCHINOS IN THE HOUSE!
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: 

was up Carl how you been bro?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 12 2009, 09:05 AM~15643149
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOOD TIMES CC
> *


WILL RUN THIS BY A FEW CHAPTERS


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 12 2009, 12:57 PM~15646020
> *WILL RUN THIS BY A FEW CHAPTERS
> *



Que onda Jesse, will be nice to have you check out our show. You can even stay a couple days and spend time in Oroville??


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 11 2009, 10:44 PM~15640912
> *The date is set for SOCIOS 8th Annual Car show at Cosumnes River College
> 
> More info to come soon
> ...


  I'm going to see if any car club from st Louis want to come :thumbsup: And Kansas city


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Add LO*LYSTICS to the list


----------



## hugo530 (Jan 29, 2006)

GOODTIMES C.C.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOOD TIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN IN THE HOUSE. LAST YEAR WAS A GREAT SHOW. WE NEED TO GET A CRUISE GOING SOME WHERE AFTER THE SHOW. LETS LOWRIDE IN OUR TOWN.AS LONG AS WE DONT STOP IN ONE SPOT THE COPS WONT HARRASS ANYONE. SO LETS HIT UP SAC TOWN FOR OLD TIME SAKE. AND LEAVE THE BULLSHIT AT HOME.AND LETS RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 11 2009, 11:44 PM~15640912
> *The date is set for SOCIOS 8th Annual Car show at Cosumnes River College
> 
> More info to come soon
> ...


ALMA LATINA WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

WHAT UP SOCIOS ITS THAT TIME ONCE AGAIN ,LOOKING FORWARD TO ANOTHER GOOD ASSS SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

add Carnales Unidos to the list


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Nov 12 2009, 03:42 PM~15646987
> *Que onda Jesse, will be nice to have you check out our show. You can even stay a couple days and spend time in Oroville??
> *


THATS THE PLAN IM THERE PUT ME DOWN


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugo530_@Nov 12 2009, 05:26 PM~15648055
> *GOODTIMES C.C.
> *


SO FAR 

GOOD TIMES CC 

CHAPTERS 

530 RIDERS AND 818 RIDERS


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Whats up socios...Hope you all having a great day and have a great weekend !!!! :wave:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

there.


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

WILL B THERE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 13 2009, 08:50 AM~15654213
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 13 2009, 04:09 PM~15657738
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


LOOKS LIKE A SOLD OUT PLACE ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 13 2009, 04:39 PM~15658641
> *LOOKS LIKE A SOLD OUT PLACE ALREADY  :biggrin:
> *


LAST YEAR WAS REAL :thumbsup: :biggrin: WAS PACKED!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Nov 13 2009, 07:43 PM~15659627
> *LAST YEAR WAS REAL :thumbsup:  :biggrin: WAS PACKED!
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Nov 13 2009, 07:43 PM~15659627
> *LAST YEAR WAS REAL :thumbsup:  :biggrin: WAS PACKED!
> 
> 
> ...


IM READY NOW :0 :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 12 2009, 12:57 PM~15646019
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> was up Carl how you been bro?
> *


GOOD BRO..
THANKS FOR ASKING, I'M BACK ON MY FEET & READY FOR 2010.
COCHINOS ISN'T ON THAT LIST HOMIE!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Sup , if you guys need flyers printed for this show , PM me*


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Nov 12 2009, 11:59 PM~15653169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a good pic Bub. :cheesy: 

One of your members I don't remember his name but he goes on here as d-cheez i think... :biggrin: He took a pretty good shot of the entire show. I think he took three pictures and blended it into one..


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE................................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

REPRESENTING THE BIG BAD SAN JO....... :0 :0 :0 :0 :h5: :h5:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

good way to start off the show season


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
SPECIAL GUESTS COCHINOS :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Nov 14 2009, 10:46 AM~15664069
> *
> That is a good pic Bub.  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


found it :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 14 2009, 12:31 PM~15664354
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


 :biggrin: 

lookin' forward to it.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Nov 14 2009, 11:40 AM~15664406
> *found it :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



Thats the one...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 14 2009, 01:08 PM~15664949
> *:biggrin:
> 
> lookin' forward to it.
> *



SHAAAUUUU!!! Bday boy... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 14 2009, 11:31 AM~15664354
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


IT'S ABOUT TIME!  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: que honda


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

What up Socios......Final Chapter will be in the house


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER



SPECIAL GUESTS COCHINOS :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 11 2009, 11:44 PM~15640912
> *The date is set for SOCIOS 8th Annual Car show at Cosumnes River College
> 
> More info to come soon
> ...


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

CONGRATS ADRIAN!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Nov 16 2009, 11:33 AM~15679671
> *CONGRATS ADRIAN!!
> 
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Nov 16 2009, 11:33 AM~15679671
> *CONGRATS ADRIAN!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

the "I" will be there


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Nov 16 2009, 11:33 AM~15679671
> *CONGRATS ADRIAN!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 16 2009, 09:59 AM~15678715
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS





SPECIAL GUESTS COCHINOS :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 16 2009, 10:04 PM~15687463
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...



SHAAAUUUU!!! Looking good.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Nov 17 2009, 12:05 PM~15691659
> *SHAAAUUUU!!! Looking good.
> *



so far so good :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Nov 16 2009, 10:33 AM~15679671
> *CONGRATS ADRIAN!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice. congrats.... and to ruthie too


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Nov 17 2009, 12:05 PM~15691659
> *SHAAAUUUU!!! Looking good.
> *


X2


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadillacKidd_@Nov 17 2009, 01:59 PM~15692722
> *nice. congrats.... and to ruthie too
> *


x2

who is Ruthie?  


I wonder where she is hidding? :0


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

U know FAMILY FIRST will be in FULL FORCE :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 


SPECIAL GUESTS COCHINOS :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Nov 17 2009, 04:24 PM~15694180
> *U know FAMILY FIRST will be in FULL FORCE :biggrin:
> *



always a pleasure 2 have FAMILY FIRST at the show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 17 2009, 03:31 PM~15693671
> *x2
> 
> who is Ruthie?
> ...


she lost one of her love ones she will be off for a wile she said that on myspace


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 17 2009, 09:07 PM~15697629
> *she lost one of her love ones she will be off for a wile she said that on myspace
> *




sorry 2 hear da Ruthie may they RIP :angel:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 17 2009, 09:35 PM~15698032
> *sorry 2 hear da Ruthie may they RIP  :angel:
> *


X2 RIP


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 11 2009, 11:44 PM~15640912
> *The date is set for SOCIOS 8th Annual Car show at Cosumnes River College
> 
> More info to come soon
> ...


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Nov 16 2009, 11:33 AM~15679671
> *CONGRATS ADRIAN!!
> 
> 
> ...


is this the regal that the tarp fell on it last yr ? man that was a big scratched.. but congratz to adrian.. you deserved it..


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Nov 18 2009, 08:21 AM~15701508
> *is this the regal that the tarp fell on it last yr ? man that was a big scratched.. but congratz to adrian.. you deserved it..
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 





SPECIAL GUESTS COCHINOS :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 18 2009, 11:39 AM~15703380
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER JOE (Aug 13, 2009)

I.ll b there supporting Socios c/c 
Low rider Joe


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I have 7 months.. Hopefully i can pull it off this time..


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

I REMEMBER LAST YEARS IT WAS OFF THE HOOK! TO BAD I HAD A HANG OVER FROM HELL. I'LL MAKE SURE NOT TO HAVE ONE THIS TIME :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 




SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 15 2009, 06:48 PM~15674040
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave: que honda
> *



Que onda Victor, como esta todo en Tijuana?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Nov 18 2009, 07:27 AM~15701555
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 18 2009, 06:40 PM~15708320
> *I have 7 months.. Hopefully i can pull it off this time..
> *



You should be able to, i have heard this story MANY times... :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 


SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe

MAGAZINE COVERAGE










VIDEO COVERAGE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 19 2009, 10:29 PM~15722302
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Brown Persuasion will be there.....REPRESENTING....


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 19 2009, 09:29 PM~15722302
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...



:wave:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Any Hop Info Yet?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe

MAGAZINE COVERAGE








VIDEO COVERAGE


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Nov 20 2009, 11:20 PM~15735246
> *Any Hop Info Yet?
> *



Info will be posted when its getting closer to the date... :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

SOLANOS FINEST WILL BE THERE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 21 2009, 12:21 AM~15735248
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 11 2009, 11:44 PM~15640912
> *The date is set for SOCIOS 8th Annual Car show at Cosumnes River College
> 
> More info to come soon
> ...


TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 16 2009, 05:11 PM~15682993
> *the "I" will be there
> *



Cant wait till this show!! gotta bust out the Link!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Nov 23 2009, 12:51 PM~15754427
> *Cant wait till this show!! gotta bust out the Link!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I want to thank homie CHITO from












they are sponsoring the flyers


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe


I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:

IMPALAS MAGAZINE



video coverage by:

LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 23 2009, 09:20 PM~15762191
> *I want to thank homie CHITO from
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 18 2009, 11:39 AM~15703380
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...



 LOL


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

WILL BE THERE DEEP....................... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:

IMPALAS MAGAZINE
video coverage by:

LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE .....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:

IMPALAS MAGAZINE
video coverage by:

LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

COCHINOS......


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 24 2009, 10:25 AM~15766137
> *COCHINOS......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 24 2009, 10:23 AM~15766120
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 24 2009, 08:21 AM~15765498
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...



SWEET!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SWEET!!!! :cheesy:



yes I'm :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 25 2009, 03:26 PM~15780403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 25 2009, 06:42 PM~15782334
> *:0
> *


yummy :0


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

we be there too.........get da beer ready....... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Nov 26 2009, 09:52 PM~15794365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:

IMPALAS MAGAZINE
video coverage by:

LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 27 2009, 10:16 PM~15802617
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


wats up carnal how are u


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 24 2009, 09:25 AM~15766137
> *COCHINOS......
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S COLD SHIT I WAS THERE. BUT I WAS IN THE WHEELCHAIR. NOBODY CALLED ME.. O.K. I SEE HOW IT IS. LEAVE THE CRIPPLED GUY OUT. :biggrin: 

COCHINO FOCKERS!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Nov 28 2009, 04:41 PM~15807147
> *wats up carnal how are u
> *


Doing good how you been?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Nov 28 2009, 08:58 PM~15809074
> *THAT'S COLD SHIT I WAS THERE. BUT I WAS IN THE WHEELCHAIR. NOBODY CALLED ME.. O.K. I SEE HOW IT IS. LEAVE THE CRIPPLED GUY OUT. :biggrin:
> 
> COCHINO FOCKERS!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ill be out there shooting for Lowrider Magazine once agian


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 27 2009, 10:27 PM~15802720
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

U KNOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..... :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 1 2009, 11:15 AM~15833293
> *TTT
> *




:ugh: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 30 2009, 01:04 AM~15819713
> *Ill be out there shooting for Lowrider Magazine once agian
> *



SHAAAUUUUU!!!


Jesse did you get that... :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Nov 30 2009, 09:40 AM~15821607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes you did... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 1 2009, 12:04 PM~15833758
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :buttkick: :tongue:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 30 2009, 02:04 AM~15819713
> *Ill be out there shooting for Lowrider Magazine once agian
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 1 2009, 05:36 PM~15837040
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :buttkick:  :tongue:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 2 2009, 12:26 PM~15846498
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 1 2009, 11:15 AM~15833293
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow: :around: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 30 2009, 10:40 AM~15821607
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 27 2009, 10:27 PM~15802720
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

VIEJITOS WILL BE THERE


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 2 2009, 07:24 PM~15852801
> *VIEJITOS WILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS


SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 29 2009, 10:01 PM~15818635
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOUR LAUGHING? BUT YOUR NOT THERE EITHER! lol  :0


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

you already know thee stylistics will be there.... one love guys


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 3 2009, 08:23 AM~15857492
> *you already know thee stylistics will be there.... one love guys
> *


x2


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

This is a cant miss show!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 2 2009, 11:28 PM~15855437
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 3 2009, 09:23 AM~15857492
> *you already know thee stylistics will be there.... one love guys
> *


ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 3 2009, 10:11 AM~15857930
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 3 2009, 10:23 AM~15858039
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hey you, are you going to be able to make it to this show? Let me know so I can wear my Raider gear.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider+Dec 3 2009, 08:32 AM~15857111-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 3 2009, 10:42 AM~15858264
> *Hey you, are you going to be able to make it to this show? Let me know so I can wear my Raider gear.
> *


Lets not start that cause you know i will turn this topic into a war :angry: 











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I am always at this show 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> Lets not start that cause you know i will turn this topic into a war :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> > Lets not start that cause you know i will turn this topic into a war :angry:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 3 2009, 10:49 AM~15858323
> *Lets not start that cause you know i will turn this topic into a war  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


I know, huh. LOL there always someone that will come on (cough..el raider.. cough) and say lets keep this on the topic. :biggrin: Well, I will be looking for you than.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 3 2009, 11:39 AM~15858926
> *I know, huh. LOL there always someone that will come on (cough..el raider.. cough) and say lets keep this on the topic.  :biggrin: Well, I will be looking for you than.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS



SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 3 2009, 12:26 PM~15859521
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT 

SOCIOS we will be there.. Setting our schedule now and you know this one is mandatory. Always a good time.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 3 2009, 09:49 AM~15858323
> *Lets not start that cause you know i will turn this topic into a war  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


thats wat i'm talking about...and ruthie get with the right colors red and gold ...i would love a pic of you in niner cheerleader outfit...my dreams... :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 3 2009, 01:54 PM~15860445
> *thats wat i'm talking about...and ruthie get with the right colors red and gold ...i would love a pic of you in niner cheerleader outfit...my dreams... :biggrin:
> *


Please, cause that kind of picture does not exsist in my world. :burn:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 3 2009, 02:33 PM~15860813
> *Please, cause that kind of picture does not exsist in my world. :burn:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC


SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 3 2009, 01:33 PM~15860813
> *Please, cause that kind of picture does not exsist in my world. :burn:
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :nono: :nono: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 3 2009, 04:15 PM~15861831
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 3 2009, 06:18 PM~15863211
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :nono:  :nono:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 3 2009, 09:59 PM~15866754
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
FUCKEN HATERS! j/k


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

put FEARNONE on the list


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE


SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 4 2009, 12:27 AM~15867808
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> FUCKEN HATERS!  j/k
> *


YOUR TEAM IS SORRY AND THE OWNER YOU CAN'T EVEN BEAT ANYBODY IN THE HIGH SCHOOL RANGE .. THATS WHY THEY ARE THE BLACK HOLE.. GET IT FACE IT DEAL WITH IT....... :biggrin: NOT JOKEING


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 4 2009, 04:42 PM~15874282
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 3 2009, 04:15 PM~15861831
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS


SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

just got a sneak peak at the Feb issue and there is a two page spread on last years Socios show.

Text by: Lisset Mijares and Photos by: Twotonz


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 4 2009, 11:58 PM~15877798
> *just got a sneak peak at the Feb issue and there is a two page spread on last years Socios show.
> 
> Text by: Lisset Mijares and Photos by: Twotonz
> *


what magazine :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 4 2009, 11:58 PM~15877798
> *just got a sneak peak at the Feb issue and there is a two page spread on last years Socios show.
> 
> Text by: Lisset Mijares and Photos by: Twotonz
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 4 2009, 11:58 PM~15877798
> *just got a sneak peak at the Feb issue and there is a two page spread on last years Socios show.
> 
> Text by: Lisset Mijares and Photos by: Twotonz
> *



seen da thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 3 2009, 02:33 PM~15860813
> *Please, cause that kind of picture does not exsist in my world. :burn:
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Dec 4 2009, 11:08 PM~15877908
> *what magazine :biggrin:
> *


Lowrider Magazine  im going to be doing most of the NorCal features for Lowrider Magazine from now on....so expect NorCal to finally be feature in LRM on a regular


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2009, 12:34 AM~15878123
> *Lowrider Magazine   im going to be doing most of the NorCal features for Lowrider Magazine from now on....so expect NorCal to finally be feature in LRM on a regular
> *


X70 TRAFFIC NOR CAL


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 1 2009, 11:15 AM~15833293
> *TTT
> *




RUTHIE ARE U READY DORK?!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 4 2009, 11:22 PM~15878042
> *seen da thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :biggrin:
> *


i dont got your number


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 3 2009, 10:42 AM~15858264
> *Hey you, are you going to be able to make it to this show? Let me know so I can wear my Raider gear.
> *



You GO GIRL!! Tell LOCS whats Up!!! RAIDERS!!!!! ALL DAY EVERY DAY!
FUCKERS!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Dec 5 2009, 12:50 AM~15878216
> *You GO GIRL!! Tell LOCS whats Up!!! RAIDERS!!!!! ALL DAY EVERY DAY!
> FUCKERS!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 4 2009, 11:58 PM~15877798
> *just got a sneak peak at the Feb issue and there is a two page spread on last years Socios show.
> 
> Text by: Lisset Mijares and Photos by: Twotonz
> *


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Dec 4 2009, 11:50 PM~15878216
> *You GO GIRL!! Tell LOCS whats Up!!! RAIDERS!!!!! ALL DAY EVERY DAY!
> FUCKERS!!!
> 
> ...


COCHINO APPROVED! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Dec 5 2009, 12:50 AM~15878216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 5 2009, 11:11 AM~15880144
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 6 2009, 03:14 AM~15886493
> *:yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2009, 12:40 AM~15878170
> *i dont got your number
> *



and I still got it da text :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Dec 5 2009, 12:39 AM~15878155
> *RUTHIE ARE U READY DORK?!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I was born ready! LOL


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 4 2009, 10:58 PM~15877798
> *just got a sneak peak at the Feb issue and there is a two page spread on last years Socios show.
> 
> Text by: Lisset Mijares and Photos by: Twotonz
> *



SHAAAUUUU!! That is bad ass!!!

:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Dec 5 2009, 12:50 AM~15878216
> *You GO GIRL!! Tell LOCS whats Up!!! RAIDERS!!!!! ALL DAY EVERY DAY!
> FUCKERS!!!
> 
> ...


There you go bro .... see we could of done with out the garbage bag and duct tape .... 

Is this you Richie? 























:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Dec 7 2009, 11:20 AM~15899716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  _Y para acabarla, estavamos en el estudio tomando photos para la pajina de enfrente y el centerfold, este sabado. Estoy listo para ensenarle a todos lo que tenemos in Norte Califas_


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 7 2009, 05:52 PM~15903571
> *There you go bro .... see we could of done with out the garbage bag and duct tape ....
> 
> Is this you Richie?
> ...


 :0 :no: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

serio guys let's keep bout our show n keep this shit out of this topic :angry: :angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 7 2009, 11:25 PM~15908736
> *serio guys let's keep bout our show n keep this shit out of this topic  :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 7 2009, 11:25 PM~15908736
> *serio guys let's keep bout our show n keep this shit out of this topic  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Hey bro i told them .... don't start .... 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 8 2009, 12:49 AM~15909526
> *Hey bro i told them .... don't start ....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 3 2009, 02:33 PM~15860813
> *Please, cause that kind of picture does not exsist in my world. :burn:
> *


:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 


WELL THEN

































:biggrin: MY CONTRIBUTION FOR TODAY


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

FOR REAL THIS IS A GREAT SHOW AND EVERY YEAR GETS BETTER CAN'T WAIT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 8 2009, 01:51 AM~15910019
> *FOR REAL THIS IS A GREAT SHOW AND EVERY YEAR GETS BETTER CAN'T WAIT
> *


X2


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 8 2009, 02:10 AM~15909932
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> WELL THEN
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


pinche joto............


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 8 2009, 12:49 AM~15909526
> *Hey bro i told them .... don't start ....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 7 2009, 07:27 PM~15905905
> *
> 
> Y para acabarla, estavamos en el estudio tomando photos para la pajina de enfrente y el centerfold, este sabado.  Estoy listo para ensenarle a todos lo que tenemos in Norte Califas
> *


Congrats Twotonz you are a great addition to the Lowrider crew. I know you will represent our region to the fullest.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Dec 8 2009, 11:08 AM~15912173
> *Congrats Twotonz you are a great addition to the Lowrider crew. I know you will represent our region to the fullest.
> *



no lo bueles al guey :biggrin: 



















puro pedo dos keep up the great work  

*SI SE PUEDE*


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 8 2009, 02:51 AM~15910019
> *FOR REAL THIS IS A GREAT SHOW AND EVERY YEAR GETS BETTER CAN'T WAIT
> *


X53010


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 8 2009, 12:49 AM~15909526
> *Hey bro i told them .... don't start ....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Our last show is in the new Lowrider Magazine and it looks good :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Dec 8 2009, 10:40 PM~15920607
> * Our last show is in the new Lowrider Magazine and it looks good :cheesy:
> *




























Feb 2010 LRM


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 8 2009, 11:16 PM~15921102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 3 2009, 10:56 AM~15857815
> *This is a cant miss show!
> *


x2 Im going to try to bring 2 entrys this year


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0 REALLY?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 9 2009, 12:15 AM~15921542
> *x2 Im going to try to bring 2 entrys this year
> *


car and ur bike


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Dec 8 2009, 12:35 PM~15913677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the Socios show is officaly my first show in the pages of Lowrider Magazine


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2009, 12:35 PM~15925835
> *no seas tan mamon Jesse :biggrin:
> 
> the Socios show is officaly my first show in the pages of Lowrider Magazine
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



keep da great work homie :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS


SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 9 2009, 12:04 PM~15926058
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> keep da great work homie  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT CANT WAIT 4 ANOTHER GREAT SHOW!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2009, 12:35 PM~15925835
> *no seas tan mamon Jesse :biggrin:
> 
> the Socios show is officaly my first show in the pages of Lowrider Magazine
> *


  :h5:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 9 2009, 10:25 PM~15933724
> *TTT CANT WAIT 4 ANOTHER GREAT SHOW!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 7 2009, 04:14 PM~15902194
> *:biggrin: I was born ready! LOL
> *



IRALA MUY CHINGONA! *"I WAS BORN READY!!!!"*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 7 2009, 05:52 PM~15903571
> *There you go bro .... see we could of done with out the garbage bag and duct tape ....
> 
> Is this you Richie?
> ...



HAHHAHA FUCKER!!!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 7 2009, 08:27 PM~15905905
> *
> 
> Y para acabarla, estavamos en el estudio tomando photos para la pajina de enfrente y el centerfold, este sabado.  Estoy listo para ensenarle a todos lo que tenemos in Norte Califas
> *



AMEN!!!!!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 8 2009, 10:16 PM~15921102
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:h5:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Dec 11 2009, 01:30 PM~15949464
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 10 2009, 11:14 PM~15945337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS


SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Dec 11 2009, 04:47 AM~15946038
> *HAHHAHA FUCKER!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

HOPEFULY NEW STYLE WILL B THERE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Dec 13 2009, 10:31 AM~15967157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Dec 12 2009, 11:43 AM~15959586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got your pm Henry


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*The date is set for SOCIOS 8th Annual Car show at Cosumnes River College

More info to come soon

If you have any questions post them up or send a PM*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 13 2009, 12:47 AM~15964977
> *ROLL CALL
> Thee Artistics
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


     already makeing plans


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 14 2009, 12:49 PM~15977907
> *         already makeing plans
> *


cool art went there time for u to come here


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 14 2009, 02:40 PM~15978397
> *cool art went there time for u to come here
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Dec 12 2009, 12:43 PM~15959586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

T T T


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

Devotion will be there as always


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 15 2009, 12:18 PM~15988689
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


Added us, you know we would not miss it :biggrin:


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Dec 15 2009, 05:43 PM~15991797
> *Added us, you know we would not miss it :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Dec 14 2009, 09:10 PM~15983002
> *T T T
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES


SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS+Dec 15 2009, 10:41 AM~15988360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 16 2009, 11:30 AM~15998646
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

DECEMBER 20TH 2012  ( BEFORE THE WORLD ENDS)


OR WHEN EL FAIDER GETS HAIR ON TOP OF HIS HEAD AGAIN :cheesy: 


SO MAYBE NEVER


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 15 2009, 06:12 PM~15992678
> *
> *


add LAY M LOW 2 THE ROLL CALL WE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE THIS YEAR YOU HEARD ME :cheesy:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Dec 16 2009, 10:48 PM~16006111
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 17 2009, 01:13 AM~16006740
> *DECEMBER 20TH 2012   ( BEFORE THE WORLD ENDS)
> OR WHEN EL FAIDER GETS HAIR ON TOP OF HIS HEAD AGAIN :cheesy:
> SO MAYBE NEVER
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW


SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

WE WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64+Dec 17 2009, 01:13 AM~16006740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Dec 17 2009, 12:51 AM~16006904
> *add LAY M LOW 2 THE ROLL CALL WE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE THIS YEAR YOU HEARD ME  :cheesy:
> *


You better show up early :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 18 2009, 08:50 PM~16025202
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 19 2009, 11:11 PM~16035066
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 11 2009, 11:44 PM~15640912
> *The date is set for SOCIOS 8th Annual Car show at Cosumnes River College
> 
> More info to come soon
> ...


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

WE COMIN FA SHO


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 17 2009, 01:00 PM~16010451
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...



TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 17 2009, 12:59 PM~16010441
> *ya estubo q no gay men  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 22 2009, 02:22 AM~16055652
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 22 2009, 09:25 AM~16056864
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 22 2009, 10:05 AM~16057178
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

*TTT* 4 ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS OUT THERE


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

THIS IS DEFINITELY A SHOW NOBODY WANTS TO MISS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SoulSearcher (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm going to have to stop in and check this out. See if I recognize any fools from Salinas.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoulSearcher_@Dec 23 2009, 03:24 PM~16070920
> *I'm going to have to stop in and check this out. See if I recognize any fools from Salinas.
> *


 :yes: 4SURE.. A SHOW YOU DONT WANA MISS!


----------



## SoulSearcher (Nov 20, 2008)

I live in Sacramento now. I know there are a lot of Salinas homies living up this way these days. It looks like I missed out on last years show. Maybe it'll inspire me to break out a ride of my own again.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

the kids and i can't wait looks like a lot of fun


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

what up socios...jus checkin in as usual..I see ya finally set the date for the show...we should be there in full force!!Is adrian gonna have the regal out? I saw he had it at the traffic show in riverside last month...i love that regal!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Dec 23 2009, 02:58 PM~16070681
> *THIS IS DEFINITELY A SHOW NOBODY WANTS TO MISS!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Orale  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent.+Dec 23 2009, 03:58 PM~16070681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he might :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 24 2009, 02:31 PM~16080225
> *TTT
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 24 2009, 02:31 PM~16080225
> *TTT
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 3 2009, 11:42 AM~15858264
> *Hey you, are you going to be able to make it to this show? Let me know so I can wear my Raider gear.
> *


thats sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 9 2009, 11:46 AM~15924689
> *car and ur bike
> *


 :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

*T  T  T*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Dec 27 2009, 11:55 AM~16101310
> *T  T  T
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

I will be there with my Lowrider Bike. :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rperez_@Dec 27 2009, 10:38 PM~16106944
> *I will be there with my Lowrider Bike. :wave:
> *


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS will be rolling out deep  cant wait SOCIOS always have a badass show. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Dec 27 2009, 11:27 PM~16107422
> *LUXURIOUS will be rolling out deep   cant wait SOCIOS always have a badass show. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 28 2009, 12:20 PM~16110990
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

2010 is almost here hno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cant wait for this show


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

One of the best shows in Northern Cali, We'll be there.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 28 2009, 01:30 PM~16111496
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe

I want to thank homie CHITO from

they are sponsoring the flyers and covering the show 

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
Blvd Cruisers Magazine

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Dec 30 2009, 08:33 PM~16138911
> *2010 is almost here hno:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 30 2009, 10:04 PM~16140320
> *One of the best shows in Northern Cali, We'll be there.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 28 2009, 01:30 PM~16111496
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...



TTT and Happy New years everyone!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 31 2009, 12:26 PM~16145763
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Dec 30 2009, 08:33 PM~16138911
> *2010 is almost here hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

look forward to this show, and the return of my car, will definetely be out at this show


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Dec 31 2009, 01:19 PM~16146237
> *look forward to this show, and the return of my car, will definetely be out at this show
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

Cant wait TTT Blue Bird will be there.


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

FEDERATION CC....IN HOUSE uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR SAC-TOWN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
Wire wheel king 

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe

I want to thank homie CHITO from

they are sponsoring the flyers and covering the show 

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
Blvd Cruisers Magazine

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 31 2009, 12:26 PM~16145763
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

cant wait, we put it down on our books !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 



atomic 


import iLLusions


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sanjosefinest c.c_@Jan 1 2010, 05:01 PM~16155315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe
WIRE WHEEL KING 

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jan 1 2010, 12:50 PM~16153422
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

puttin that food down the gullet and still stay in shape lucky you. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 4 2010, 06:42 PM~16183443
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 4 2010, 10:00 AM~16178238
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm down, this and the Lolystics show are the best in the area


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jan 4 2010, 09:59 PM~16187249
> *I'm down, this and the Lolystics show are the best in the area
> *


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

Going for sure this year and bringing at least three cars. This show looks badass!! Can't wait. :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jan 6 2010, 12:09 AM~16199928
> *Going for sure this year and bringing at least three cars.  This show looks badass!! Can't wait. :yes:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 4 2010, 09:00 AM~16178238
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe
WIRE WHEEL KING 

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 6 2010, 10:05 AM~16202264
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin: hno: uffin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2010, 07:20 PM~16207417
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

:wave: " Perez" :wave: TTT


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

LIFES FINEST WILL BE THERE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 7 2010, 10:27 AM~16214230
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

It's a manditory event for our club, count
Nor Cal Ridahz in


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

The Wire Wheel king Will Be There To serve all your wire wheel needs

Thanks Charlie


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

what are you guys catagory for vehicles


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 11 2010, 11:14 PM~16262797
> *what are you guys catagory for vehicles
> *


x2
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

ill b ther repen 4 the bombas! :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 11 2010, 10:14 PM~16262797
> *what are you guys catagory for vehicles
> *


We will be posting them up soon


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 7 2010, 11:27 AM~16214230
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Dec 14 2009, 11:30 AM~15977758
> *The date is set for SOCIOS 8th Annual Car show at Cosumnes River College
> 
> More info to come soon
> ...


T T T


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

* :ninja: TTT*


----------



## W.S. OG Media (Jan 12, 2010)

*We do shirts for all kinds of events, people and companies...need shirts for your show? For the staff, your members or to sell? Get at me and let me see what we can do for you...

GAMBLE
[email protected]
*


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by W.S. OG Media_@Jan 12 2010, 07:27 PM~16271969
> *We do shirts for all kinds of events, people and companies...need shirts for your show? For the staff, your members or to sell? Get at me and let me see what we can do for you...
> 
> GAMBLE
> ...


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS FERNANDEZ_@Jan 12 2010, 10:23 AM~16265870
> *T T T
> *


TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

If all goes well ill be breakin out the ride there! Taxes are comin soon, woo hoo! :wow:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt :sprint:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 11 2010, 12:33 PM~16254730
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


INDIVIDUALS C.C. IS MAKING THE TRIP FROM SAN DIEGO, CALIFAS !!!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jan 14 2010, 06:10 PM~16293849
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C. IS MAKING THE TRIP  FROM SAN DIEGO, CALIFAS !!!!!!
> *


That's what I'm talking about homie :thumbsup: Log them miles we have a nice sized furthest distance trophy we give out


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 15 2010, 01:58 PM~16301982
> *TTT
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 54 la bomba (Sep 18, 2009)

ILL BE OUT THERE


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 54 la bomba_@Jan 16 2010, 01:22 AM~16307832
> *ILL BE OUT THERE
> *


Compadres Car Club :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*3 MAKES A CLASS if you don't see your class posted and 3 entries show up we will make a class up to the judge discretion[/u][/b]


Bike Street Custom
Bike Mild Custom
Bike Full Custom
3-Wheeler
Special Interest
Single Pump
Double Pump
Car Dancer
Long Distance
Hot Rod
Pre-50's Original
Pre-50's Semi-Original
Pre-50's Custom
Original 50's
50's Street
50's Custom
50's Truck Street
50's Truck Custom
Original 60's
Original 60's Convertible
60-64 Convertible Street
60-64 Convertible Custom
65-69 Convertible Street
65-69 Convertible Custom
Street 60-64's
Mild 60-64's
Full 60-64's
Street 65-69's
Mild 65-69's
Full 65-69's
70's Convertible
Street 70's
Mild 70's
Full 70's
Categories
Street 80's
Mild 80's
Full 80's
90's
2000's
Euro/Import Street
Euro/Import Custom
SUV Street
SUV Mild
SUV Custom
Truck 60-80's
Truck 90-2000's
Mini Truck
89 & Below Luxury Street
89 & Below Luxury Custom
90 & Above Luxury Street
90 & Above Luxury Custom
Low Rod Street
Low Rod Custom
El Camino/Ranchero
Wagons
Muscle Car
Under Construction
Motorcycle Street
Motorcycle Custom
Special Interest

Best Engine
Best Trunk Setup
Best Interior
Best Mural
Best Paint
Best Display
Best Engraving 
Best Undercarriage
Best Multi-Color Paint
Best Air Bag Setup
Best Audio Setup
Highest 3-Wheel



Best of Show Bike
Best of Show
Most members


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

always a good show


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 16 2010, 09:22 AM~16308592
> *90 & Above Luxury Street
> 
> *


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

best show of the year cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 16 2010, 08:22 AM~16308592
> **3 MAKES A CLASS if you don't see your class posted and 3 entries show up we will make a class up to the judge discretion[/u]*
> Bike Street Custom
> Bike Mild Custom
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 17 2010, 11:13 PM~16322816
> *
> *


Sorry I missed your call. I will hit you up tomorrow.


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

STYLISTICS will be there


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

san jo will be in the house............................... :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 17 2010, 12:20 AM~16314559
> *
> *


SHUT UP YOUR CAR WONT BE RAEDY :twak: PS HAVE MY C-NOTE READY  Jk fam :biggrin


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jan 17 2010, 10:14 PM~16322833
> *STYLISTICS will be there
> *


  Add Stylistics to the list Jesse


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
Thee Artistics C.C

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 19 2010, 12:46 PM~16339586
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


shauuu what up SOCIOS :biggrin:


----------



## $KRILLA (Feb 5, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

:machinegun: :guns: :sprint: 
TTT


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup yup


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 11 2009, 11:44 PM~15640912
> *The date is set for SOCIOS 8th Annual Car show at Cosumnes River College
> 
> More info to come soon
> ...


TTT


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 54 la bomba+Jan 16 2010, 01:22 AM~16307832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesse se te paso uno. Para que los pongas en la lista


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

:boink: TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 25 2010, 09:02 AM~16403239
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Nov 11 2009, 11:39 PM~15641292
> *:wave:
> 
> CATEGORIES FOR 2010
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Jan 25 2010, 10:33 AM~16404465
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:h5:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 25 2010, 11:07 AM~16404254
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


ttt for the socios y el pinche raider :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 25 2010, 01:38 PM~16406241
> *ttt for the  socios y el pinche raider  :biggrin:
> *


Que onda are you guys putting up a booth this year?


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

TTT :boink:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Guess no street hop class ( :uh: ) ha ha can't wait hopefully my impalas done want it to be it's first show and tell :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 25 2010, 08:01 PM~16410817
> *Guess no street hop class ( :uh: ) ha ha can't wait hopefully my impalas done want it to be it's first show and tell :biggrin:
> *


We will know more about the street hop as we get closer to the date  . Cant wait to see your car Leland :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 25 2010, 09:46 AM~16403534
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 25 2010, 02:38 PM~16406241
> *ttt for the  socios y el pinche raider  :biggrin:
> *




:h5:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jan 26 2010, 10:45 PM~16425561
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

:biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 16 2010, 09:22 AM~16308592
> **3 MAKES A CLASS if you don't see your class posted and 3 entries show up we will make a class up to the judge discretion[/u]*
> Bike Street Custom
> Bike Mild Custom
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 25 2010, 02:38 PM~16406241
> *ttt for the  socios y el pinche raider  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top+Jan 26 2010, 11:45 PM~16425561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



q onda Rafa how's work?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 27 2010, 11:35 AM~16428821
> *was up Mr. Chop Top how u been bro?
> q onda Rafa how's work?
> *


Not working   sucks!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 27 2010, 12:34 PM~16429317
> *Not working    sucks!!!
> *



dam sorry 2 hear da bro hang in there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 27 2010, 12:34 PM~16429317
> *Not working    sucks!!!
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2010, 07:26 PM~16433735
> *
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2010, 07:26 PM~16433735
> *
> *



u 2?


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

PRESENTE MI JEFE


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jan 28 2010, 01:35 PM~16442170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Is that 1 800 GENERAL NOW


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 28 2010, 06:18 PM~16444927
> *:uh: Is that 1 800 GENERAL NOW
> *


 NO THAT U MI JEFE  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 29 2010, 10:03 AM~16450689
> *TTT
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jan 29 2010, 09:36 AM~16451021
> *NO THAT U MI JEFE  :biggrin:
> *


Pinche Oscar :biggrin:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 28 2010, 06:18 PM~16444927
> *:uh: Is that 1 800 GENERAL NOW
> *


AS U CAN SEE U R READY MI JEFE TO CALL THE MEMBER' S , OH WAIT THAT RIGHT U DONT CALL U TEXT HUH( PALO ) :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jan 30 2010, 09:15 AM~16460193
> *AS U CAN SEE U R READY MI JEFE TO CALL THE MEMBER' S , OH WAIT THAT RIGHT U DONT CALL U TEXT HUH( PALO ) :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 27 2010, 11:35 AM~16428821
> *was up Mr. Chop Top how u been bro?
> q onda Rafa how's work?
> *


GOOD BRO GETING READ 4 ARE SHOW I WILL SEND U THE INFO SOON BRO  HOW ARE THING GOING WITH U BRO


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 30 2010, 11:08 PM~16465080
> *
> *


buenos dias cochinos members :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 1 2010, 10:52 AM~16476913
> *TTT
> *


yeah wat she said


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Feb 1 2010, 12:56 AM~16474751
> *GOOD BRO GETING READ 4 ARE SHOW I WILL SEND U  THE INFO SOON BRO   HOW ARE THING GOING WITH U BRO
> *



just here at pinche work :angry: :biggrin: spendind time with the familia cuz carshow season start n I'm gone every weekend :biggrin: but at least I don't have to worry bout baby sitter now my son turned 18 and he can baby sit now :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 1 2010, 10:42 AM~16477301
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


R.I.P. LOWRIDER JOE :angel:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 1 2010, 01:27 PM~16478065
> *R.I.P. LOWRIDER JOE :angel:
> *



x2 and will stay on the list because he will be there in spirit :angel:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 2 2010, 12:29 PM~16489086
> *x2 and will stay on the list because he will be there in spirit  :angel:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 2 2010, 11:29 AM~16489086
> *x2 and will stay on the list because he will be there in spirit  :angel:
> *


YES SIR! 

HE WILL BE MISSED :angel:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 1 2010, 11:42 AM~16477301
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


TTT :wave:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 1 2010, 10:42 AM~16477301
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

PATIENTLY WAITING FOR THIS GREAT SHOW :thumbsup: 
3 1/2 MORE MONTHS TO GO


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Feb 4 2010, 12:22 PM~16511899
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: 

Picture is freakin bad ass!!! Love the colors... :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Feb 4 2010, 01:22 PM~16511899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 79smily (Jan 18, 2010)

i cant miss this one im there


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 28 2010, 01:50 PM~16441717
> *
> *


 :wave: Hey Jesse!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 1 2010, 11:42 AM~16477301
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79smily_@Feb 5 2010, 12:53 PM~16523287
> *i cant miss this one im there
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 6 2010, 07:27 AM~16530395
> *:wave:  Hey Jesse!
> *



how u doing Tiff? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 11 2010, 01:01 AM~16579903
> *
> *


INDIVIDUALS C.C. IS GETTING READY FOR THIS SHOW.. :drama: :drama: - PEANUTS AND BEER..


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Feb 11 2010, 08:49 PM~16589025
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C. IS GETTING READY FOR THIS SHOW.. :drama:  :drama: - PEANUTS AND BEER..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Feb 12 2010, 07:43 AM~16592168
> *T
> T
> T
> *


Whats up Nokturnal you guys getting most members this year  ? Last year Uce won by 1 entry :cheesy:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 12 2010, 09:10 AM~16592317
> *Whats up Nokturnal you guys getting most members this year  ? Last year Uce won by 1 entry :cheesy:
> *


HOWS IT GOING BROTHER  THERES NO HARM ON AIMING FOR IT THIS YEAR  THIS SHOW IS ALWAYS FULL OF SUPPORT THATS WHY WE LOVE GOING :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Feb 12 2010, 08:58 AM~16592717
> *HOWS IT GOING BROTHER   THERES NO HARM ON AIMING FOR IT THIS YEAR    THIS SHOW IS ALWAYS FULL OF SUPPORT THATS WHY WE LOVE GOING  :thumbsup:
> *


Doing good cant wait to see your club at the show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 13 2010, 02:33 AM~16600257
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT CANT WAIT 4 THE NOR*CAL SUPER SHOW!! hno: :drama: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 13 2010, 08:19 AM~16601216
> *TTT CANT WAIT 4 THE NOR*CAL SUPER SHOW!!  hno:  :drama:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 13 2010, 09:19 AM~16601216
> *TTT CANT WAIT 4 THE NOR*CAL SUPER SHOW!!  hno:  :drama:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 1 2010, 11:42 AM~16477301
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

See you all in may

THE NEW ISSUE OF THE IMPALA MAGAZINE IS OUT.

TAKE A LOOK AT OUR AD ON THE BACK PAGE.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 14 2010, 06:47 PM~16612690
> *See you all in may
> 
> THE NEW ISSUE OF THE IMPALA MAGAZINE IS OUT.
> ...


I HAVE THE NEW IMPALA'S MAGAZINE I HAVE BOTH COVERS IN SACTOWN! 
HIT ME UP SO WE CAN HOOK UP.. uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 15 2010, 08:09 AM~16616711
> *I HAVE THE NEW IMPALA'S MAGAZINE I HAVE BOTH COVERS IN SACTOWN!
> HIT ME UP SO WE CAN HOOK UP.. uffin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

YO WHEN IS THE MOVE IN TIME AND WHEN DOES THE SHOW START ....LATER..... :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snoopy0_@Feb 15 2010, 07:23 PM~16622539
> *YO WHEN IS THE MOVE IN TIME AND WHEN DOES THE SHOW START ....LATER..... :biggrin:
> *


COULD BE WRONG, BUT THINK MOVE IN IS 5-11AM AND SHOWS STARTS 11 OR 12 :dunno: DO KNOW ONE THING ITS A SHOW YOU DONT WANA MISS!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 15 2010, 08:32 PM~16622654
> *COULD BE WRONG, BUT THINK MOVE IN IS  5-11AM AND SHOWS STARTS 11 OR 12 :dunno:  DO KNOW ONE THING ITS A SHOW YOU DONT WANA MISS!
> *


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 13 2010, 09:19 AM~16601216
> *TTT CANT WAIT 4 THE NOR*CAL SUPER SHOW!!  hno:  :drama:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :h5:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by snoopy0_@Feb 15 2010, 07:23 PM~16622539
> *YO WHEN IS THE MOVE IN TIME AND WHEN DOES THE SHOW START ....LATER..... :biggrin:
> *


Move in time will be 7 to 11 and show will be from noon to 5 all in the same Day. Flyers should be done soon :cheesy: . All the way from Arizona :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 14 2010, 07:47 PM~16612690
> *See you all in may
> 
> THE NEW ISSUE OF THE IMPALA MAGAZINE IS OUT.
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 14 2010, 07:47 PM~16612690
> *See you all in may
> 
> THE NEW ISSUE OF THE IMPALA MAGAZINE IS OUT.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EL BOCA (Feb 19, 2010)

OLDIES STOCKTON WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 17 2010, 10:42 PM~16647715
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL BOCA_@Feb 18 2010, 10:16 PM~16657448
> *OLDIES STOCKTON WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 18 2010, 08:21 AM~16650188
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...



*Valley Cruisers Will be there.*


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL BOCA+Feb 18 2010, 09:16 PM~16657448-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
:thumbsup: 

2 more clubs to add to the list Jesse *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE

I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't see my name on the list "PEREZ" I will be in the house. :yessad:


----------



## milhouse91 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 11 2009, 11:44 PM~15640912
> *The date is set for SOCIOS 8th Annual Car show at Cosumnes River College
> 
> More info to come soon
> ...


NEW FRIENDS C.C. WILL BE THERE


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE


I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 20 2010, 07:01 PM~16673117
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


TTMT :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Feb 21 2010, 12:06 AM~16675531
> *TTMT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

The new Impala Magazine issue is out.Order Now!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 21 2010, 10:53 PM~16684637
> *The new Impala Magazine issue is out.Order Now!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*The date is set for SOCIOS 8th Annual Car show at Cosumnes River College

More info to come soon

If you have any questions post them up or send a PM*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 22 2010, 10:18 AM~16687896
> *The date is set for SOCIOS 8th Annual Car show at Cosumnes River College
> 
> More info to come soon
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 22 2010, 10:18 AM~16687896
> *The date is set for SOCIOS 8th Annual Car show at Cosumnes River College
> 
> More info to come soon
> ...


TTT


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 22 2010, 10:18 AM~16687896
> *The date is set for SOCIOS 8th Annual Car show at Cosumnes River College
> 
> More info to come soon
> ...


 ALMA LATINA CAR CLUB TO BE THEIR BRO. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








CARSON CITY,NEVADA :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

Workin hard to make this show!!!! :420:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Feb 23 2010, 09:42 PM~16706654
> *ALMA LATINA CAR CLUB TO BE THEIR BRO. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

REBIRTH CC will be there, this show is always off the hook.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe+Feb 24 2010, 12:52 PM~16712487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Ill be there for sure...


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 24 2010, 01:55 PM~16712512
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :wave:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Over 40+ car clubs and counting at our show this year... gonna be off the hook..


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  GT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@Feb 26 2010, 03:28 AM~16731221
> *Over 40+ car clubs and counting at our show this year... gonna be off the hook..
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 26 2010, 09:10 AM~16732476
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...



TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@Feb 26 2010, 03:28 AM~16731221
> *Over 40+ car clubs and counting at our show this year... gonna be off the hook..
> *


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 8 2009, 10:16 PM~15921102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: HOPE IT TURNS OUT TO BE EVEN BIGGER AND BETTER,EITHER WAY... 4SURE ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS THERE IS!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

dam cant wait.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Feb 28 2010, 09:05 PM~16755641
> *dam cant wait....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 26 2010, 09:10 AM~16732476
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


TO THE TOP


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I just wanted to say thanks to all the car clubs, solo riders, sponsors.... everything and everyone who has supported the club for years and continue supporting.... i joined back in the 5th show and each year it grows and grows.... much love from the socios fam... we wouldnt have these show without your love and respect.. everyone have a great time this year at all the shows and good luck to everyone on there shows... latez...


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@Mar 2 2010, 02:58 PM~16773702
> *I just wanted to say thanks to all the car clubs, solo riders, sponsors.... everything and everyone who has supported the club for years and continue supporting.... i joined back in the 5th show and each year it grows and grows.... much love from the socios fam... we wouldnt have these show without your love and respect.. everyone have a great time this year at all the shows and good luck to everyone on there shows... latez...
> *


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

damm this show gonna b big ass fck were gonna get there early cause its gonna b a long line for sure :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 3 2010, 01:46 PM~16785826
> *damm this show gonna b big ass fck were gonna get there early cause its gonna b a long line for sure :biggrin:
> *



Please do. :happysad:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 3 2010, 02:46 PM~16785826
> *damm this show gonna b big ass fck were gonna get there early cause its gonna b a long line for sure :biggrin:
> *


Jessica lives in Sac. it's not like you can't spend the night? :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 3 2010, 05:25 PM~16787204
> *Jessica lives in Sac. it's not like you can't spend the night?  :biggrin:
> *


i no....... but i gots 2 roll wit my club girl :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 3 2010, 08:54 PM~16789476
> *TO THE TOP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 3 2010, 08:54 PM~16789476
> *TO THE TOP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


flyer coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## Ricardo Padilla (Oct 2, 2009)

DIOS QUIERA ESTE ANO LOW VINTAGE WILL BE THERE


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

2 more to the list....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ricardo Padilla_@Mar 4 2010, 11:29 AM~16795483
> *DIOS  QUIERA  ESTE  ANO  LOW  VINTAGE   WILL BE  THERE
> *



hope 2 see you there Ricardo


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
FAMILY FIRST
LOW VINTAGE

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE
flyer coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 4 2010, 12:58 PM~16796103
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 4 2010, 12:58 PM~16796103
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

Latin Rollers will be in the house.


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

I'm to lazy to go through the whole thread, but just wondering if any thing been said about the hop and if any other car dancers will be there. what is the pay outs.


----------



## Ricardo Padilla (Oct 2, 2009)

I WILL SEE YOU THERE BRO


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT for tha Socios, bad ass show every year gets better uffin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

u no 84CUTTY will be there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 5 2010, 01:52 PM~16806522
> *u no 84CUTTY will be there
> *


 :cheesy: ttt


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: to the top


----------



## hugo530 (Jan 29, 2006)

GT TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 4 2010, 10:36 AM~16795080
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
FAMILY FIRST
LOW VINTAGE

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE
flyer coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

So is there going to be a hop and car dance


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

had a real good turnout lastyear


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Mar 7 2010, 06:18 PM~16822722
> *So is there going to be a hop and car dance
> *



since nobody seems to answer you yeah there is.... ill get the info for you and post it in a bit and ill let you know about the car hop and car dance..


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

Kool, Good looking I have a few people that wanted to know.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 7 2010, 03:47 PM~16821284
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*We will have the hop info soon *


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 7 2010, 04:09 PM~16821452
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

The FINAL flyer for the Socio's show.....see everyone there!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CANT WAIT, ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 10 2010, 07:23 PM~16854276
> *CANT WAIT, ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW :thumbsup:
> *



Yeah it's always one of the best of the summer in my opinion!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 10 2010, 06:22 PM~16854268
> *The FINAL flyer for the Socio's show.....see everyone there!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FLYER KUTTY. :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 10 2010, 08:07 PM~16854797
> *NICE FLYER KUTTY. :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 10 2010, 06:22 PM~16854268
> *The FINAL flyer for the Socio's show.....see everyone there!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Great Job Kutty they came out hella tight. Thank you for putting up with us  :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 10 2010, 07:46 PM~16855235
> *:wow: Great Job Kutty they came out hella tight. Thank you for putting up with us   :biggrin:
> *


any of socios going 2 diego? if not, im down to take some flyers and lay them out with my display when were down there!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 10 2010, 08:41 PM~16855946
> *any of socios going 2 diego? if not, im down to take some flyers and lay them out with my display when were down there!
> *


We might go, but if not if you would do us that favor it would be greatly appreciated :cheesy:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 10 2010, 08:43 PM~16855974
> *We might go, but if not if you would do us that favor it would be greatly appreciated  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Big ups to uce for that.... nice job kutty... great flyer...


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

And please homies, no beer alcohol... or bbg pits... we wont allow it and ill tell you str8 up, no bullshit saying its ok with lisset or gabe, the governor can say its ok, i dont care, as a club they will get taken away... so be respectful peeps... shows us the same respect you would want at your show....


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@Mar 10 2010, 10:37 PM~16856637
> *Big ups to uce for that.... nice job kutty... great flyer...
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 10 2010, 07:22 PM~16854268
> *The FINAL flyer for the Socio's show.....see everyone there!
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 10 2010, 07:22 PM~16854268
> *The FINAL flyer for the Socio's show.....see everyone there!
> 
> 
> ...




nice flyer and thanks again


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 10 2010, 06:22 PM~16854268
> *The FINAL flyer for the Socio's show.....see everyone there!
> 
> 
> ...




GREAT JOB Kutty! It looks great. :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bub916+Mar 10 2010, 08:41 PM~16855946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well said...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
FAMILY FIRST
LOW VINTAGE

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@Mar 10 2010, 10:45 PM~16856715
> *And please homies, no beer alcohol... or bbg pits... we wont allow it and ill tell you str8 up, no bullshit saying its ok with lisset or gabe, the governor can say its ok, i dont care, as a club they will get taken away... so be respectful peeps... shows us the same respect you would want at your show....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanx for letting us know in advance!! Can't be any more clear than that, much props Homie!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@Mar 10 2010, 09:45 PM~16856715
> *And please homies, no beer alcohol... or bbg pits... we wont allow it and ill tell you str8 up, no bullshit saying its ok with lisset or gabe, the governor can say its ok, i dont care, as a club they will get taken away... so be respectful peeps... shows us the same respect you would want at your show....
> *


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@Mar 10 2010, 09:45 PM~16856715
> *And please homies, no beer alcohol... or bbg pits... we wont allow it and ill tell you str8 up, no bullshit saying its ok with lisset or gabe, the governor can say its ok, i dont care, as a club they will get taken away... so be respectful peeps... shows us the same respect you would want at your show....
> *


so are sodas, gatoraide, sandwiches, etc ok? as long as its not alcohol or bbq grill right?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I believe so.. el socio can answer that for ya... i think just as its no alcohol or bbq pits... everything should be cool...


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancho209_@Mar 12 2010, 01:45 PM~16871847
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Mar 11 2010, 10:05 PM~16866766
> *so are sodas, gatoraide, sandwiches, etc ok? as long as its not alcohol or bbq grill right?
> *



That is correct.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
FAMILY FIRST
LOW VINTAGE

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 11 2009, 11:54 PM~15641367
> *GOOD TIMES CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


x2 ...Reno chapter will be there................ :boink: :yes:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 13 2009, 12:00 AM~15653178
> *SO FAR
> 
> GOOD TIMES CC
> ...


ADD RENO TO THAT LIST.............


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Mar 12 2010, 10:44 PM~16877093
> *ADD RENO TO THAT LIST.............
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 12 2010, 08:00 PM~16876028
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :drama:


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Man this year is going by really fast.... sweet...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 12 2010, 09:00 PM~16876028
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!!! NOR CAL SUPER SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 12 2010, 09:31 PM~16876362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

love this pic :0


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 14 2010, 04:40 PM~16888994
> *love this pic :0
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 12 2010, 10:00 PM~16877209
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:wave: TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Mar 12 2010, 09:44 PM~16877093
> *ADD RENO TO THAT LIST.............
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

have the cold ones on tap!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

_*TO THE TOP*_


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Ttt...


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

^^^^^


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

POORBOYS C.C. WILL BE THERE...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## SJtonelocs (Oct 2, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 18 2010, 09:07 AM~16926802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

to the top SOCIOS


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Mar 22 2010, 08:00 PM~16968299
> *TTMFT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What up Salvador :wave: Glad to see you at the meeting


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I would like to thank KUTTY for the great job he did on the flyers and of course RANFLAS MAGAZINE for paying for the flyers.


we finally got them in and will start passing them out at the carshows


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 23 2010, 01:11 PM~16975214
> *I would like to thank KUTTY for the great job he did on the flyers and of course RANFLAS MAGAZINE for paying for the flyers.
> we finally got them in and will start passing them out at the carshows
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 23 2010, 02:11 PM~16975214
> *I would like to thank KUTTY for the great job he did on the flyers and of course RANFLAS MAGAZINE for paying for the flyers.
> we finally got them in and will start passing them out at the carshows
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Mar 22 2010, 08:00 PM~16968299
> *TTMFT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 25 2010, 06:56 PM~17002769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 23 2010, 02:11 PM~16975214
> *I would like to thank KUTTY for the great job he did on the flyers and of course RANFLAS MAGAZINE for paying for the flyers.
> we finally got them in and will start passing them out at the carshows
> *


Cool i would like to post some at my shop.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2010, 06:43 AM~17006418
> *Cool i would like to post some at my shop.
> *


Pm me your # and I can have 1 of our stockton members call you to take you some flyers


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 26 2010, 08:23 AM~17006759
> *Pm me your # and I can have 1 of our stockton members call you to take you some flyers
> *


thanks


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2010, 07:43 AM~17006418
> *Cool i would like to post some at my shop.
> *



thx


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT socios :biggrin:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top+Mar 26 2010, 06:01 PM~17011391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where u been cabron?


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm gonna try to make it I'm from salt lake city


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

NOW THATS A RIDER !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by redwhite_62_@Mar 28 2010, 08:33 PM~17028023
> *I'm gonna try to make it I'm from salt lake city
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redwhite_62_@Mar 28 2010, 08:33 PM~17028023
> *I'm gonna try to make it I'm from salt lake city
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redwhite_62_@Mar 28 2010, 07:33 PM~17028023
> *I'm gonna try to make it I'm from salt lake city
> *


 :thumbsup: Right on  How far of a drive is that?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 29 2010, 07:27 AM~17031997
> *:thumbsup: Right on   How far of a drive is that?
> *


I DON'T KNOW.
BUT I THINK THE FURTHEST DISTANCE MIGHT BE HIS ????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 29 2010, 08:30 AM~17032017
> *I DON'T KNOW.
> BUT I THINK THE FURTHEST DISTANCE MIGHT BE HIS ????
> *



how you been Carl?


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 29 2010, 08:27 AM~17031997
> *:thumbsup: Right on   How far of a drive is that?
> *


I guessing it's about a 12 to 14 hr if i have no problems


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 29 2010, 09:32 AM~17033124
> *how you been Carl?
> *


SO FAR SO GOOD! 
THANX FOR ASKING COCHINO :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 29 2010, 08:30 AM~17032017
> *I DON'T KNOW.
> BUT I THINK THE FURTHEST DISTANCE MIGHT BE HIS ????
> *


I think theres some people coming from Washington and someone else said they might be coming from Texas. So we wont be sure until the show.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2010, 05:31 PM~17037275
> *I think theres some people coming from Washington and someone else said they might be coming from Texas. So we wont be sure until the show.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2010, 05:31 PM~17037275
> *I think theres some people coming from Washington and someone else said they might be coming from Texas. So we wont be sure until the show.
> *


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 29 2010, 06:14 PM~17037765
> *:wow:
> *


WHAT U EXPECT! THIS IS THE NOR*CAL SUPER SHOW HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 22 2010, 09:18 PM~16968618
> *What  up Salvador  :wave: Glad to see you at the meeting
> *


thank you, i loved it out there :biggrin: any pics?


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

Always a great show, looking forward to the day


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

*LOWRIDER SHOW! 4 THE LOWRIDER*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 29 2010, 01:47 PM~17034645
> *SO FAR SO GOOD!
> THANX FOR ASKING COCHINO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 31 2010, 11:55 AM~17056049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 31 2010, 12:41 PM~17055954
> *LOWRIDER SHOW! 4 THE LOWRIDER
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Mar 29 2010, 08:13 PM~17038553
> *thank you, i loved it out there :biggrin: any pics?
> *


I"ll post some in our car club topic


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

this will be my first show with my 60 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 31 2010, 11:41 AM~17055954
> *LOWRIDER SHOW! 4 THE LOWRIDER
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

It really is a good show... :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

CANT WATE.............. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Apr 3 2010, 10:38 PM~17089369
> *It really is a good show...  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 31 2010, 12:55 PM~17056049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 31 2010, 12:41 PM~17055954
> *LOWRIDER SHOW! 4 THE LOWRIDER
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 31 2010, 12:41 PM~17055954
> *LOWRIDER SHOW! 4 THE LOWRIDER
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Apr 3 2010, 09:16 PM~17088736
> *this will be my first show with my 60 :biggrin:
> *



:run: :run: :run: 

Como estas Hector...


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 7 2010, 01:44 PM~17124468
> *:nicoderm:
> *



Ready for Sunday bub.... :wow:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 7 2010, 02:21 PM~17124784
> *uffin:
> *



Hey Carlos, hope to see you at the show...


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Apr 7 2010, 05:24 PM~17126459
> *  :biggrin:
> *


  How many most members has Impalas earned at our show ?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 7 2010, 03:32 PM~17125449
> *Hey Carlos, hope to see you at the show...
> *


:wave:
will be out there


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 11 2010, 08:53 PM~17164076
> *
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 11 2010, 09:15 PM~17165021
> *
> *


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## mytikitaboo84 (Sep 8, 2007)

IT'S ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW.. ''WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C. WILL BE THERE FROM THE 775..


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 9 2010, 11:53 AM~17144908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHICANO LEGACY cc will be in the house uffin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

T T T FOR A BAD ASS SHOW


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mytikitaboo84+Apr 14 2010, 08:37 AM~17188984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woodland in the house :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

_*TTT*_


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 15 2010, 06:10 PM~17205746
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up Danny . Wake up early this year so you can make it on time :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 15 2010, 09:23 AM~17201316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 18 2010, 07:16 PM~17231048
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

SOCIOS STL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Socios!!!!!!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@Apr 19 2010, 09:26 AM~17236168
> *SOCIOS STL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:
> *



SHAAAUUUU!!! :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@Apr 19 2010, 09:26 AM~17236168
> *SOCIOS STL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Orale


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@Apr 19 2010, 09:26 AM~17236168
> *SOCIOS STL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:
> *


cool be ready to work :biggrin:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 20 2010, 08:07 AM~17246839
> *cool be ready to work  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: YOU KNOW SNOW CONES ALLDAY BABY!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Apr 20 2010, 05:11 PM~17251786
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE LONG TIME NO SEE YOU :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 7 2010, 09:30 PM~17130578
> * How many most members has Impalas earned at our show ?
> *


  Not sure!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Apr 22 2010, 11:59 AM~17271199
> *
> 
> 
> ...



please bring her :cheesy:


----------



## milhouse91 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 19 2010, 10:27 AM~17236673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[SIZE=14]NEW FRIENDS CC WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: [/SIZE]


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttmft


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Any Hop Info Yet?


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

ttt  :biggrin:


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

you know California Lifestyles will be there. Don't think we could miss it :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali4Life916_@Apr 23 2010, 04:49 PM~17283644
> *you know California Lifestyles will be there. Don't think we could miss it  :thumbsup:
> *



thx for the support


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

WHATS UP FELLAS ALREADY DAM THE YEAR CAME AROUND FAST.... U FORGOT US DOGGY.... WE CAME WITH 6 NICE RIDES TOOK 3 TROPHIES.. Y ARENT WE ON THE LINE UP///?????? ROYALIMAGE FROM SANGABRIEL VALLEY WE TOOK A 8 HR ROAD TRIP FOR U GUYS& HAD A BALL.. HEY ALSO WE R HAVING ONE THIS YEAR IN 2 WEEKS HOPEING WE COULD ATLEAST GET 1 OF U GUYS DOWN OUR WAY??????? CAR US FOR MORE INFO... 626 2522729.... IT WILL B MAY 2..... COME ON TRY TOO MAKE IT FOR THE SUPPORT OF THE KIDS................ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 23 2010, 10:06 AM~17280306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 23 2010, 10:06 AM~17280306
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COPPERTONECADI_@Apr 23 2010, 06:13 PM~17284225
> *WHATS UP FELLAS ALREADY DAM THE YEAR CAME AROUND FAST.... U FORGOT US DOGGY.... WE CAME WITH 6  NICE RIDES TOOK 3 TROPHIES.. Y ARENT WE ON THE LINE UP///?????? ROYALIMAGE FROM SANGABRIEL VALLEY WE TOOK A 8 HR ROAD TRIP FOR U GUYS& HAD A BALL.. HEY ALSO WE R HAVING ONE THIS YEAR IN 2 WEEKS HOPEING WE COULD ATLEAST GET 1 OF U GUYS DOWN OUR WAY??????? CAR US FOR MORE INFO... 626 2522729.... IT WILL B MAY 2..... COME ON TRY TOO MAKE IT  FOR THE SUPPORT OF THE KIDS................ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS
ROYAL IMAGE

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 27 2010, 11:03 AM~17318155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 27 2010, 10:03 AM~17318155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK'N LIKE ITS GONNA BE ANOTHER GREAT SHOW!!! :thumbsup: I CANT WAIT!!!!! hno: :biggrin:


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

USO BAYAREA WILL BEE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Apr 28 2010, 02:28 PM~17332966
> *USO BAYAREA WILL BEE THERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: 

Along with,SACRAMENTO/SAN JOSE/STOCKTON/PORTLAND AND........????? SHOULD BE MORE JUST DONT KNOW WHO ALL YET! :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Apr 27 2010, 04:43 PM~17322109
> *IMPALAS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA+Apr 28 2010, 03:28 PM~17332966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Apr 28 2010, 11:14 PM~17337869
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS
ROYAL IMAGE
IMPALAS

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 29 2010, 11:34 AM~17342040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 30 2010, 12:43 PM~17352403
> *TTT
> *


TTT


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

31 DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Apr 30 2010, 06:40 PM~17355143
> *31 DAYS  :biggrin:
> *


oop's 30 days :happysad:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

You know Lo*Lystics well be there


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Apr 30 2010, 11:23 PM~17357293
> *oop's 30 days :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 30 2010, 12:43 PM~17352403
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*FOR PRE-REG FORMS EMAIL [email protected]*


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:biggrin: HEAR THRU THE GRAPEVINE THERES GONNA BE SOME BUMPER CHECK'N


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

ttt for my socios brothers exepto el pinche raider


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+May 1 2010, 01:39 AM~17357787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS
ROYAL IMAGE
IMPALAS

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CANT WAIT


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Click and tune in all day long To The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show.

"The Show that makes ALL THE CHOLAS HORNY"

http://www.cyberears.com/index.php/Browse/playaudio/9291


Find out for yourself! Come and see what the hype is all about!

THE BEER RUN BOBBY OLDIES IN THE BAY & NEW YORK CITY BABY!

Shhhhhheeeooow!


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 3 2010, 05:09 PM~17377530
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 3 2010, 09:41 AM~17372844
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 4 2010, 08:43 AM~17385818
> *:0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

BABY 62 CONVERT. WILL BE IN DA HOUSE :cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@May 4 2010, 07:38 PM~17392013
> *BABY 62 CONVERT. WILL BE  IN DA HOUSE :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 4 2010, 07:00 PM~17392332
> *uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@May 4 2010, 06:38 PM~17392013
> *BABY 62 CONVERT. WILL BE  IN DA HOUSE :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

cant wait


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 5 2010, 09:32 AM~17398393
> *TTT
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:wave: Wat up chingao


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@May 4 2010, 07:38 PM~17392013
> *BABY 62 CONVERT. WILL BE  IN DA HOUSE :cheesy:
> *



es todo homie and see you at your show on the 23rd in Watsonville :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS
ROYAL IMAGE
IMPALAS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

sup homies.. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Almost showtime homies hno:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 5 2010, 09:43 PM~17406169
> *Almost showtime homies hno:
> *


 :yes: :yes: gonna be another great one! cant wait!!!

here's what i was tell'n you about... http://www.robopartyband.com/
(916)317-8837


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 5 2010, 10:43 PM~17406169
> *Almost showtime homies hno:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:* GOODTIMES CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 5 2010, 10:03 PM~17406296
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: GOODTIMES CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: GT was deep at the latin world picnic in bakers last weeknd! would be real cool to see some of those cars up here..


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916+May 5 2010, 10:52 PM~17406234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  see you guys soon


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## swizz (Aug 11, 2008)

TTT 

Always a good show! :x:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 6 2010, 11:32 AM~17409731
> *:biggrin:
> *



ROD!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by swizz_@May 6 2010, 11:58 AM~17409916
> *TTT
> 
> Always a good show! :x:
> *



Thanks...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Socios been puttin it down for years..


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 11 2009, 11:44 PM~15640912
> *The date is set for SOCIOS 8th Annual Car show at Cosumnes River College
> 
> More info to come soon
> ...


 :biggrin: WATS THE HOPP PAY OUT PM ME


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 11 2009, 11:44 PM~15640912
> *The date is set for SOCIOS 8th Annual Car show at Cosumnes River College
> 
> More info to come soon
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

cant wait 4 this show last year i had a good time and a lot of cool raza out there


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

We'll be up in there taking pics.


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 5 2010, 03:39 PM~17401102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


parliament c.c. :thumbsup:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@May 7 2010, 02:31 AM~17416650
> *parliament c.c.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS
ROYAL IMAGE
IMPALAS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
PARLIAMENT

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 6 2010, 10:34 PM~17415798
> *We'll be up in there taking pics.
> *



bring JENEVEEE with you :cheesy:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

hno: hno: :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 7 2010, 10:47 AM~17419171
> *bring JENEVEEE with you  :cheesy:
> *


Im bringing her to the lo-lystics show in september. Ill have a new girl out of sac there and our photographer Jessica. This is a family event so we wont have nothing at our booth just some of the girls passing flyers.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+May 7 2010, 09:47 AM~17419171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*This year we will be having limited edition t-shirts for our 8th Annual Car show. We usually get spectators that want to purchase our annual car show t-shirts for memorabilia. If you are interested in a t-shirt, send me a PM with your size and I will make sure you will have one accounted for. Shirts come in white color only sizes L-5XL, price 20.00. *


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 6 2010, 10:34 PM~17415798
> *We'll be up in there taking pics.
> *


What kind of pictures??? :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :sprint:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 7 2010, 09:40 AM~17418653
> *TTT
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 8 2010, 07:28 AM~17427286
> *This year we will be having limited edition t-shirts for our 8th Annual Car show. We usually get spectators that want to purchase our annual car show t-shirts for memorabilia. If you are interested in a t-shirt, send me a PM with your size and I will make sure you will have one accounted for. Shirts come in white color only sizes L-5XL, price 20.00.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Bangin.... 3 more weeks...


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@May 8 2010, 05:40 PM~17430075
> *Bangin.... 3 more weeks...
> *


 hno: I can't wait for this :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

ASTA ARRIVA :thumbsup:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 9 2010, 07:47 AM~17433695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My next tattot orale Socios :biggrin: I call it firths :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@May 9 2010, 06:23 PM~17437170
> *My next tattot orale Socios  :biggrin:  I call it firths :biggrin:
> *


i already got the tattoo guy working on it lol since last week


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 9 2010, 06:28 PM~17437697
> *i already got the tattoo guy working on it lol since last week
> *


Orale!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@May 9 2010, 12:37 PM~17435088
> *ASTA ARRIVA  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 9 2010, 07:47 AM~17433695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 7 2010, 08:51 PM~17424414
> *Im bringing her to the lo-lystics show in september. Ill have a new girl out of sac there and our photographer Jessica. This is a family event so we wont have nothing at our booth just some of the girls passing flyers.
> *



I have a trailor :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ill be there once again, great show


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

AFTER THE SHOW GONNA BE A STREET CONCERT @ MY FAMILY FRIEND ARTURO VALLEJO'S RESTAURANT ON 11TH & O WITH THE MIDNIGHT PLAYERS AND THE TIERRA. GET YOUR TIX @ ACME TOPS N TUNES 916-429-2293 OR VALLEJOS RESTAURANT (11TH/O)916-498-1744/ (4TH ST.) 916-4438488/ OR (13TH & O) 916-444-2837. EXPECTED TO SELL OUT.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 10 2010, 12:10 PM~17443834
> *I have a trailor  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 9 2010, 08:47 AM~17433695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 9 2010, 08:47 AM~17433695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 10 2010, 11:37 PM~17450772
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



q vo Rafa r u making it 2 da show?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Almost....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 11 2010, 12:01 PM~17454752
> *q vo Rafa r u making it 2 da show?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: My mom reminded me today that we got a family wedding that weekend in LA.


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@May 10 2010, 11:04 PM~17450469
> *AFTER THE SHOW GONNA BE A STREET CONCERT @ MY FAMILY FRIEND ARTURO VALLEJO'S RESTAURANT ON 11TH & O WITH THE MIDNIGHT PLAYERS AND THE TIERRA. GET YOUR TIX @ ACME TOPS N TUNES  916-429-2293 OR VALLEJOS RESTAURANT (11TH/O)916-498-1744/ (4TH ST.) 916-4438488/ OR (13TH & O) 916-444-2837. EXPECTED TO SELL OUT.
> 
> 
> ...


After the show this will be a great place for all the lowriders to come hang out . There will be a designated parking area with security to hang out. Great music to listen to and great food. Tickets will be available at the Acme booth at the Socios car show. Also Tierra should be at the Acme booth around 3:30pm if anyone would like to get a pic with them at the show. So for anyone that has no plans after the show hit this event up


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 12 2010, 07:07 AM~17463779
> *After the show this will be a great place for all the lowriders to come hang out . There will be a designated parking area with security to hang out. Great music to listen to and great food. Tickets will be available at the Acme booth at the Socios car show. Also Tierra should be at the Acme booth around 3:30pm if anyone would like to get a pic with them at the show. So for anyone that has no plans after the show hit this event up
> *




are they going to be charging to take a pic?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS
ROYAL IMAGE
IMPALAS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
PARLIAMENT

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 12 2010, 07:53 AM~17464100
> *are they going to be charging to take a pic?
> *


QUIT CRYING BALLER..

I GOT YOU IF THEY DO!
    
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 12 2010, 08:01 AM~17464153
> *QUIT CRYING BALLER..
> 
> I GOT YOU IF THEY DO!
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

if I don't pay 2 take a pic wit models then u know I'm not paying 2 take a pic with some dudes plus I know who ever read that wants 2 know :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Cali Mob is going to Socios !!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 12 2010, 10:43 AM~17465609
> *Cali Mob is going to Socios !!!!
> 
> 
> ...



u beat me 2 it see guys there :biggrin:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 12 2010, 10:33 AM~17465531
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> if I don't pay 2 take a pic wit models then u know I'm not paying 2 take a pic with some dudes plus I know who ever read that wants 2 know  :biggrin:
> *


COCHINO'S HAVE A PASS!

WE DON'T HAVE TO PAY.....

YOU KNOW THE RULE!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 12 2010, 07:53 AM~17464100
> *are they going to be charging to take a pic?
> *


I hope not


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ill have this there


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 12 2010, 10:47 PM~17473738
> *ill have this there
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 12 2010, 10:43 AM~17465609
> *Cali Mob is going to Socios !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 12 2010, 08:52 PM~17472204
> *COCHINO'S HAVE A PASS!
> 
> WE DON'T HAVE TO PAY.....
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 12 2010, 10:43 AM~17465609
> *Cali Mob is going to Socios !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

TTT for the Socios CC!!! 
DJ Hendoe from Crush Ent. and also Lady Mafia Ent. Will be in the house!
GOOD LOOKIN OUT GABE!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT :biggrin: see u there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 12 2010, 09:06 PM~17472417
> *I hope not
> *


x2 no one should be charging to take pics at our show


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

T
T
T

ALMOST HERE :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@May 13 2010, 02:56 PM~17479923
> *TTT for the Socios CC!!!
> DJ Hendoe from Crush Ent. and also Lady Mafia Ent. Will be in the house!
> GOOD LOOKIN OUT GABE!
> *


Right on DJ Hendoe will be our main DJ this year he will be putting it down with some old school , Oldies etc. also he will be selling some of his CDs .So be sure to check him out . Woodland in the house


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@May 13 2010, 08:45 PM~17484601
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :run: hno: cant wait 4 one of the baddest shows!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 13 2010, 10:52 PM~17485514
> *:yes:  :yes:  :run:  hno:  cant wait 4 one of the baddest shows!!
> *


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS
ROYAL IMAGE
IMPALAS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
PARLIAMENT

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
CALI MOB
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

hno: I GOT EAT I GOT EAT :drama: :drama: I can't wait to get there one more week :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@May 13 2010, 09:45 PM~17484601
> *T
> T
> T
> ...



Stress is peaking... :rant: :run: :0


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@May 14 2010, 09:46 AM~17489255
> *hno: I GOT EAT I GOT EAT :drama:  :drama: I can't wait to get there one more week  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: All time favorite! :thumbsup:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@May 14 2010, 09:46 AM~17489255
> *hno: I GOT EAT I GOT EAT :drama:  :drama: I can't wait to get there one more week  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

we'll be in the CASA!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 14 2010, 11:45 PM~17496092
> *we'll be in the CASA!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MONTE RIDER (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONTE RIDER_@May 15 2010, 07:38 AM~17497427
> *
> *


 :wave: Socios St. Louis in the house


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 15 2010, 07:44 AM~17497466
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

where the forum for the pre reg and when is the dead line.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@May 16 2010, 09:42 AM~17505262
> *where the forum for the pre reg and when is the dead line.
> *


No pre reg. for our show Just pay day of.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

is there a hop this year?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

There always is..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS
ROYAL IMAGE
IMPALAS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
PARLIAMENT

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
CALI MOB
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@May 16 2010, 01:22 PM~17506616
> *is there a hop this year?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

:around:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 16 2010, 07:45 PM~17509981
> *:yes:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

i am still pushing to get my Caprice there, just got to get the exhaust done


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 17 2010, 08:47 AM~17514683
> *i am still pushing to get my Caprice there, just got to get the exhaust done
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 17 2010, 09:47 AM~17514683
> *i am still pushing to get my Caprice there, just got to get the exhaust done
> *



chingale


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I'm trying, gotta put da moldings on , see if da brakes are good.etc.


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 17 2010, 12:17 PM~17516148
> *I'm trying, gotta put da moldings on , see if da brakes are good.etc.
> *



u can do it :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

don't forget CALI MOB  will be at the show


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 16 2010, 05:42 PM~17508076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 17 2010, 09:47 AM~17514683
> *i am still pushing to get my Caprice there, just got to get the exhaust done
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

its almost here man i cant wait


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 18 2010, 06:41 AM~17525273
> *its almost here man i cant wait
> *


 hno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS
ROYAL IMAGE
IMPALAS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
PARLIAMENT

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
CALI MOB
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 18 2010, 05:41 AM~17525273
> *its almost here man i cant wait
> *


ME TREE :biggrin:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 13 2010, 10:36 PM~17485330
> *Right on DJ Hendoe will be our main DJ this year he will be putting it down with some old school , Oldies etc. also he will be selling some of his CDs .So be sure to check him out . Woodland in the house
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@May 18 2010, 01:40 PM~17529480
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



TTT  

Sup Brotha!


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@May 18 2010, 02:43 PM~17530159
> *TTT
> 
> Sup Brotha!
> *


workin on gettin my ride ready for this show! hno: se you out there bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Make sure you dont miss this show! See you next week uso's.... :biggrin:


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 18 2010, 12:13 PM~17528515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS WILL BE THERE


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Almost here :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*55 clubs so far will be in attendance *


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 18 2010, 09:21 PM~17535059
> *55 clubs so far will be in attendance
> *





best show in nor cal :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@May 18 2010, 09:58 PM~17535581
> *best show  in nor cal  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Que onda Maximilliano :biggrin:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@May 18 2010, 08:58 PM~17535581
> *best show  in nor cal  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 18 2010, 09:21 PM~17535059
> *55 clubs so far will be in attendance
> *



DEEZAMMMM!!! :wow:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS
ROYAL IMAGE
IMPALAS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
PARLIAMENT
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
CALI MOB
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*JUST A REMINDER WE DO NOT PRE-REG AT OUR SHOW. 
REGISTRATION IS 25.00 DAY OF SHOW!*


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

Almost here....... hno: hno:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

puedo vender churros con chile 'pa sacar pal gas??, ya vivo mas lejos  

y el junior que venda paletas con la gala,,,


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 19 2010, 01:22 PM~17542199
> *JUST A REMINDER WE DO NOT PRE-REG AT OUR SHOW.
> REGISTRATION IS 25.00 DAY OF SHOW!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Almost here


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 19 2010, 06:47 PM~17545584
> *puedo vender churros con chile 'pa sacar pal gas??, ya vivo mas lejos
> 
> y el junior que venda paletas con la gala,,,
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Lol no chinges chingon :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTFT for a GREAT SHOW*


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@May 19 2010, 09:02 PM~17546586
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Lol no chinges chingon  :biggrin:
> *



y tu que onda guey? vas a venir desde alaska??


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

U forgot to add kool impressions c.c. will be there... check on post #1020, its right above goodtimes c.c., and some homie from srtrictly family c.c. from L.A. is conubg through...


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 19 2010, 10:55 PM~17548344
> *y tu que onda guey? vas a venir desde alaska??
> *


 :yes: :yes: IM COMING ON MY SNOW SLIDE CON TRES PERROS JALANDO :biggrin: te veo al show chingon :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@May 19 2010, 11:56 PM~17548643
> *U forgot to add kool impressions c.c. will be there... check on post #1020, its right above goodtimes c.c., and some homie from srtrictly family c.c. from L.A. is conubg through...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

almost time TTMFT for SOCIOS :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS
ROYAL IMAGE
IMPALAS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
PARLIAMENT
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
STRICTLY FAMILY


SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
CALI MOB
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*57 clubs so far will be in attendance *


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Proud to be a SOCIO...


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@May 20 2010, 05:37 PM~17555645
> *Proud to be a SOCIO...
> *


 :yes: :yes: ME TOO SOCIOS!!!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530+May 20 2010, 06:37 PM~17555645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pues yo tambien  :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@May 20 2010, 06:37 PM~17555645
> *Proud to be a SOCIO...
> *


 :biggrin: me to


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS
ROYAL IMAGE
IMPALAS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
PARLIAMENT
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
STRICTLY FAMILY
SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
CALI MOB
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 21 2010, 06:53 AM~17560856



Sun
May 30


Mostly Sunny

78°
51°

0% precip

 

almost that time!! hno: :run:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916+May 21 2010, 09:57 PM~17567706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weather is looking good for the show


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

we are ready i hope the weather is good to get over the hill it was snowing last night


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

to all clubs please make sure you got all your members together before rolling in, this will make move in easier and please no saving spots


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 22 2010, 02:57 PM~17572083
> *we are ready  i hope the weather is good to get over the hill it was snowing last night
> *


AN YES............... :x: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Cali Mob is going to Socios !!!!


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530+May 20 2010, 06:37 PM~17555645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





F*ck it me to :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

hope I can make it out there


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@May 22 2010, 11:07 PM~17574826
> *hope I can make it out there
> *


I should be there


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 62bird+May 22 2010, 11:07 PM~17574826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Joe is that you haven't seen you in a while :cheesy:


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

is this a pre-reg only show? how do i get my club in this event?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calbombas_@May 23 2010, 07:45 AM~17576218
> *is this a pre-reg only show? how do i get my club in this event?
> *


DAY OF SHOW REG ONLY,JUS SHOW UP..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 23 2010, 08:50 AM~17576252
> *DAY OF SHOW REG ONLY,JUS SHOW UP..
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 23 2010, 08:50 AM~17576252
> *DAY OF SHOW REG ONLY,JUS SHOW UP..
> *


 :biggrin: see you next week bub heading up Sat around noon check in get some beers and dinner hit u on the flip Uso! :cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 22 2010, 06:11 PM~17572707
> * There also is no alcohol allowed at this event . This is a school campus ,so vehicles and ice chest will be searched. Please respect this rule so you wont be the one kicked out or getting a ticket by the police  </span>*


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

what time do the gates close for the show cars.


----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc. (Dec 4, 2007)

SOCIOS FAMILY WERE CAN WE GET ROOMS FOR REASONABLE PRICE NEAR THE SHOW


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I think theres a motel 6 or holiday in not to far from there... let me find out for u..


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Theres a holiday inn on west stockton blvd... thats, i believe an exit away...


----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc. (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@May 23 2010, 04:12 PM~17579301
> *Theres a holiday inn on west stockton blvd... thats, i believe an exit away...
> *


OKAY THANKS


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

I hope it don`t rain :angry:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

SEE YOU ALL SUN


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

where u guys stayin?



> _Originally posted by shaka64_@May 23 2010, 08:55 AM~17576283
> *:biggrin: see you next week bub heading up Sat around noon check in get some beers and dinner hit u on the flip Uso! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@May 23 2010, 12:28 PM~17577753
> *what time do the gates close for the show cars.
> *


11am


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@May 23 2010, 05:05 PM~17579659
> *I hope it don`t rain :angry:
> *


I CHECKED LIKE SIX DIFFRENT SOURCES, AND THEY ALL SAY CLEAR ALL WEEKND :biggrin: 


Sunday
May 30 Partly Cloudy
Hi: 75° Lo: 58°
Partly Cloudy. High 75F and low 58F. Winds NW at 8 mph. Air Quality: NA, UV Index: NA
0%


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: Weather channel say 82 so it will be sunny enought for a good show  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@May 23 2010, 09:33 PM~17581970
> *SEE YOU ALL SUN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I see u mikey...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@May 24 2010, 01:04 AM~17584051
> *I see u mikey...
> *


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Less than a week away..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS
ROYAL IMAGE
IMPALAS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
PARLIAMENT
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
STRICTLY FAMILY
SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
CALI MOB
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

the biggest show in northern cali


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 23 2010, 11:34 PM~17583410
> *I CHECKED LIKE SIX DIFFRENT SOURCES, AND THEY ALL SAY CLEAR ALL WEEKND :biggrin:
> Sunday
> May 30 Partly Cloudy
> ...





bigger pic of avatar :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS
ROYAL IMAGE
IMPALAS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
PARLIAMENT
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
STRICTLY FAMILY
LATIN WORLD


SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
CALI MOB
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

you guys also have a good show much love from the Delano Majestics


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@May 24 2010, 01:55 PM~17588142
> *you guys also have a good show much love from the  Delano Majestics
> *



Thank you!  
It's going to be a busy weekend for everyone.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

WEATHER UPDATE from 4 different sources..... :h5: :wow:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

is there a car hop :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ALMOST SHOW TIME


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 24 2010, 11:31 AM~17586946
> *
> 
> 
> ...




excandalow will be there


----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc. (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 24 2010, 10:31 AM~17586946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@May 24 2010, 09:18 PM~17593736
> *excandalow will be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

WE JUST HIT 60 CAR CLUBS JOINING US ON MAY 30TH... SSSSHHHHAAAAOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

IM READY TO RIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@May 24 2010, 11:42 PM~17594961
> *IM READY TO RIDE  :thumbsup:
> *


what up bro how are you


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 24 2010, 10:43 PM~17594967
> *what up bro how are you
> *


whats up, just gettin ready for the show, see you out there


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@May 24 2010, 11:46 PM~17595007
> *whats up, just gettin ready for the show, see you out there
> *


yea for sure bro


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@May 24 2010, 09:34 PM~17594834
> *WE JUST HIT 60 CAR CLUBS JOINING US ON MAY 30TH... SSSSHHHHAAAAOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!
> *


NOT 100% YET, BUT U GUYS MIGHT BE ADDING MAJESTICS


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 25 2010, 12:10 AM~17595272
> *NOT 100% YET, BUT U GUYS MIGHT BE ADDING MAJESTICS
> *


aint they having there show the same day in delano


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 24 2010, 10:14 PM~17595320
> *aint they having there show the same day in delano
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

QUOTE(northbay @ Mar 7 2010, 06:18 PM) 
So is there going to be a hop and car dance



since nobody seems to answer you yeah there is.... ill get the info for you and post it in a bit and ill let you know about the car hop and car dance.. 




Rules & Payout ?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I cant find it, but lisset posted on here somwhere... im sure she wont mind posting it again... ill let her know...


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

THE NEWS SAYS sACRAMENTO SHOULD BE ABOUT 77-79 DEGREES ON SUNDAY


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS
ROYAL IMAGE
IMPALAS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
PARLIAMENT
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
STRICTLY FAMILY
LATIN WORLD
EXCANDOLOW


SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
CALI MOB
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 25 2010, 08:10 AM~17597271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Going To Be A Good Show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

This is always very difficult to post the rules for the hop; everyone always has their own rules and got their own opinions. So with that said, at the SOCIOS show a single pump to the face is a single pump regardless of how many batteries or modifications people have done to their cars. The same stands for the double pump category. 

*<span style=\'color:gray\'>If you have any questions send me a PM...*


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 24 2010, 11:10 PM~17595272
> *NOT 100% YET, BUT U GUYS MIGHT BE ADDING MAJESTICS
> *



Last year we had one member from Majestics show up... :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 25 2010, 10:16 AM~17598384
> *This is always very difficult to post the rules for the hop; everyone always has their own rules and got their own opinions. So with that said, at the SOCIOS show a single pump to the face is a single pump regardless of how many batteries or modifications people have done to their cars. The same stands for the double pump category.
> 
> <span style=\'color:gray\'>If you have any questions send me a PM...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 
can you repeat that 4 me please 

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 25 2010, 10:26 AM~17598461
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> can you repeat that 4 me please
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

:biggrin: TTT for Sundays big Show :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali4Life916_@May 25 2010, 12:01 PM~17599295
> *:biggrin: TTT for Sundays big Show  :thumbsup:
> *



X2 :guns: :guns:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 25 2010, 10:26 AM~17598461
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> can you repeat that 4 me please
> 
> ...



x2 no entendi ni madres, y ya hise la nissan hopper,, :uh: :ugh:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@May 25 2010, 12:02 PM~17599300
> *X2 :guns:  :guns:
> *


What up Dj HenDoe you ready ?


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

5 more days :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Lets do it....


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm ready :biggrin:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

Man there seems to be some major excitement about this upcoming show, I know I miss hitting them up. I plan on making this one, but as a spectator, is there any cost to enter the show just to walk around and look ?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707+May 26 2010, 12:30 AM~17607127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The show is Free to all spectators *


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 26 2010, 05:28 AM~17608180
> *
> The show is Free to all spectators
> *


ALWAYS FREE! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

*4 MORE DAYS :cheesy:  *


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

hno:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 25 2010, 05:27 PM~17602244
> *What up Dj HenDoe you ready ?
> *



Oh hell Yeah mayne! I'm late to work cuz I was in the studio for about 6 hours lastnight gettin ready!!! I know yall is gonna love the mix! Much love to Victor from Dedicated Few Music.  see you there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS
ROYAL IMAGE
IMPALAS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
PARLIAMENT
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
STRICTLY FAMILY
LATIN WORLD
EXCANDOLOW
SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
CALI MOB
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 25 2010, 12:12 PM~17599357
> *x2 no entendi ni madres, y ya hise la nissan hopper,, :uh:  :ugh:
> *



nos va a madrear Lissett :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 26 2010, 10:44 AM~17610275
> *nos va a madrear Lissett  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



nah, va andar bien ocupada,, se me hace que hasta me meto de a gratis, :sprint:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

4 days away...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

hno:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

EIGHT TRACC HEADING TO SACTOWN FOR THE SHOW.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Oh mannnnnnnnn....... :thumbsup:


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

See all of u cochinos at the show less have fun and also is going to be nice and warm.


----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc. (Dec 4, 2007)

TUF-E-NUF WILL BE THERE


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaman559_@May 26 2010, 05:27 PM~17614111
> *TUF-E-NUF WILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

im ready


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

uso car club and motorcycle club will there to repp heavy like alway onelove see you in line on sunday.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 26 2010, 10:43 AM~17610264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sinful Pleasures CC, added to the list :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

****ROLL CALL****

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS
ROYAL IMAGE
IMPALAS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
PARLIAMENT
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
STRICTLY FAMILY
LATIN WORLD
EXCANDOLOW
SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
CALI MOB
SINFUL PLEASURES CC


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 26 2010, 08:57 PM~17617360
> *uso car club and motorcycle club will there to repp heavy like always onelove see you in line on sunday.
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: :guns: :roflmao:  :tongue:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 26 2010, 10:41 PM~17617993
> *Sinful Pleasures CC, added to the list :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 26 2010, 09:57 PM~17617360
> *uso car club and motorcycle club will there to repp heavy like alway onelove see you in line on sunday.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

So i think i am going to be the first one to start my journey to the socios show coming in all the from salt lake city leaving in a couple of hours see everyone on sunday and wish me luck in my drive.


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redwhite_62_@May 27 2010, 11:44 AM~17622871
> *So i think i am going to be the first one to start my journey to the socios show coming in all the from salt lake city leaving in a couple of hours see everyone on sunday and wish me luck in my drive.
> *


HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOMIE.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 26 2010, 09:57 PM~17617360
> *uso car club and motorcycle club will there to repp heavy like alway onelove see you in line on sunday.
> *




:wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redwhite_62_@May 27 2010, 12:44 PM~17622871
> *So i think i am going to be the first one to start my journey to the socios show coming in all the from salt lake city leaving in a couple of hours see everyone on sunday and wish me luck in my drive.
> *


 :worship: :worship: You sure are a *Tru Rider*...
Good luck on the trip and be safe! See you on Sunday...I will be taking care of registration looking forward to meeting you. 

Lisset

I googled a map just to see the journey you are about to embark! :wow:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redwhite_62_@May 27 2010, 11:44 AM~17622871
> *So i think i am going to be the first one to start my journey to the socios show coming in all the from salt lake city leaving in a couple of hours see everyone on sunday and wish me luck in my drive.
> *


GOOD LUCK AND B SAFE HOMIE....


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redwhite_62_@May 27 2010, 12:44 PM~17622871
> *So i think i am going to be the first one to start my journey to the socios show coming in all the from salt lake city leaving in a couple of hours see everyone on sunday and wish me luck in my drive.
> *


 :wow: :wow: NOW THATS A RIDER :biggrin: Have a Safe journey .....See you on Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redwhite_62_@May 27 2010, 01:44 PM~17622871
> *So i think i am going to be the first one to start my journey to the socios show coming in all the from salt lake city leaving in a couple of hours see everyone on sunday and wish me luck in my drive.
> *


drive safe bro


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

SEE EVERYBODY THERE..... :wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redwhite_62_@May 27 2010, 12:44 PM~17622871
> *So i think i am going to be the first one to start my journey to the socios show coming in all the from salt lake city leaving in a couple of hours see everyone on sunday and wish me luck in my drive.
> *


BE SAFE HOMIE, WELL WORTH THE TRIP


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

EAST SIDE RIDERS WILL B IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

EAST SIDE RIDERS WILL B IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS
ROYAL IMAGE
IMPALAS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
PARLIAMENT
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
STRICTLY FAMILY
LATIN WORLD
EXCANDOLOW
TUF-E-NUF
SINFUL PLEASURES
TRU RIDERZ
EASTSIDE RIDERS

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
CALI MOB
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redwhite_62_@May 27 2010, 12:44 PM~17622871
> *So i think i am going to be the first one to start my journey to the socios show coming in all the from salt lake city leaving in a couple of hours see everyone on sunday and wish me luck in my drive.
> *


Be safe big homie...get plenty of rest bro..


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello everyone, this year our registration entrance will be on the opposite side of the school, from our prior years. See attached map. Please do not attempt to come from the other side as you will be turned around to enter the campus on the west side going north as indicated on the map.


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

Only a few more days cant wait


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

I am ready :h5:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:machinegun: :roflmao:  :biggrin:  caint wait lots of fun


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

im going to now, :biggrin: first time cant wait trailering the wagon :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

bout to start getting the car ready tomorrow cant wait for the show and after Im riding all over sac


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS
ROYAL IMAGE
IMPALAS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
PARLIAMENT
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
STRICTLY FAMILY
LATIN WORLD
EXCANDOLOW
TUF-E-NUF
SINFUL PLEASURES
TRU RIDERZ
EASTSIDE RIDERS
CHEVITOS

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
CALI MOB
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

USO BAYAREA Cant wait socios :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS
ROYAL IMAGE
IMPALAS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
PARLIAMENT
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
STRICTLY FAMILY
LATIN WORLD
EXCANDOLOW
TUF-E-NUF
SINFUL PLEASURES
TRU RIDERZ
EASTSIDE RIDERS
CHEVITOS
EXOTIC RIDER

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
CALI MOB
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Almost here :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

it will be my 1st time at that show, cant wait


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 27 2010, 06:01 PM~17626376
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS WILL B IN THE HOUSE!
> *


What up Ralph Glad to see the Hommie's from the SJ are coming Up :biggrin:
See you Guys on Sunday Have a Safe Drive :biggrin:


----------



## METALFLY (Aug 18, 2009)

Is there trophies for the third place finishers?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by METALFLY_@May 27 2010, 09:51 PM~17628571
> *Is there trophies for the third place finishers?
> *



We always have 1st 2nd and 3rd :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*****JUST A REMINDER*****
NO BBQ PITS OF ANY KIND AND NO ALCOHOL, SCHOOL POLICY!*


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

Can't wait, should be fun!!!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello everyone, this year our registration entrance will be on the opposite side of the school, from our prior years. See attached map. Please do not attempt to come from the other side as you will be turned around to enter the campus on the west side going north as indicated on the map.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*BE A FRIENDLY PARTICIPANT. :cheesy: PLEASE HELP RUN THE REGISTRATION LINE SMOOTHER BY HAVING EXACT AMOUNT <span style=\'color:red\'>$25.00 REGISTRATION FEE. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!</span>*


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Yes.... damn friday already... are the socios ready??? I know i am..


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

3 days away....


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@May 27 2010, 10:42 PM~17628481
> *What up Ralph Glad to see the Hommie's from the SJ are coming Up :biggrin:
> See you Guys on Sunday Have a Safe Drive :biggrin:
> *


i wont make it but the homies will there takin my ride n its being trailered what a shame lol


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

Getting my wisdom teeth pulled today I'll still be at the show USO you already no  :biggrin:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@May 27 2010, 11:44 PM~17630022
> *Yes.... damn friday already... are the socios ready??? I know i am..
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS
ROYAL IMAGE
IMPALAS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
PARLIAMENT
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
STRICTLY FAMILY
LATIN WORLD
EXCANDOLOW
TUF-E-NUF
SINFUL PLEASURES
TRU RIDERZ
EASTSIDE RIDERS
CHEVITOS
EXOTIC RIDER

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
CALI MOB
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 28 2010, 09:08 AM~17631980
> *i wont make it but the homies will there takin my ride n its being trailered what a shame lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Its all good Hommie I will see you on 13th of June In San Jo Streetlow :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@May 27 2010, 11:44 PM~17630022
> *Yes.... damn friday already... are the socios ready??? I know i am..
> *


WE READY!!  
we coming from nevada,orgen,northern and southern cal :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 28 2010, 08:54 AM~17632396
> *WE READY!!
> we coming from nevada,orgen,northern and southern cal  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


in full force ...looking for that most members trophy again


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

< FROM GOODTIMES>


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@May 28 2010, 10:44 AM~17632800
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thx same 2 u bring her wit u 2 da show :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 28 2010, 11:02 AM~17632943
> *thx same 2 u  bring her wit u 2 da show :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

See everyone there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Whats good fam...


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@May 28 2010, 10:44 AM~17632800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS
ROYAL IMAGE
IMPALAS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
PARLIAMENT
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
STRICTLY FAMILY
LATIN WORLD
EXCANDOLOW
TUF-E-NUF
SINFUL PLEASURES
TRU RIDERZ
EASTSIDE RIDERS
CHEVITOS
EXOTIC RIDER
FARMEROS

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
CALI MOB
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

UntouchableS will b there


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

STREET LIFE MODELS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ~ HELLS YEAAA ~ :buttkick: :machinegun: :roflmao: :angel: :tongue:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 28 2010, 02:12 PM~17634535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wats up bro see u in 2 days :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@May 28 2010, 10:44 AM~17632800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :wow:  :wow:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Oh man..... 2 days...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 28 2010, 04:52 PM~17635765
> *wats up bro see u in 2 days  :biggrin:
> *


  

see u there


to every one coming to the show have a safe trip


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 28 2010, 06:38 PM~17636333
> *
> to every one coming to the show have a safe trip
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 28 2010, 06:38 PM~17636333
> *
> 
> see u there
> ...



See you Sunday...


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84cutty is ready :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916+May 28 2010, 08:54 AM~17632396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

cant wait to get there first time going shooooooo.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Hello everyone, this year our registration entrance will be on the opposite side of the school, from our prior years. See attached map. Please do not attempt to come from the other side as you will be turned around to enter the campus on the west side going north as indicated on the map.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

hno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 28 2010, 10:02 PM~17638071
> *hno:
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

add old illusions to the list. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by moreno54_@May 29 2010, 12:27 AM~17638279
> *add old illusions to the list. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 28 2010, 08:28 PM~17637047
> *84cutty is ready :biggrin:
> *



*Who's 84cutty? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: *


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Is READY! *


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Omgomgomgomg....... 1 more day..


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

hno: hno:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

LETS DO THIS :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 29 2010, 05:20 AM~17639779
> *hno:  hno:
> *


 :yes: BEEN HELP'N EVERY1 GET READY 4 THE SHOW! NOW ITS MY DAY 2 GET READY, CANT WAIT!!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:run: hno:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Omgomgomgomg....


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

SHAAAUUUUU!!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Have to wake up early.. real early... im ready..


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@May 29 2010, 10:05 AM~17640776
> *Omgomgomgomg....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

free for spectators?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@May 29 2010, 12:05 PM~17641489
> *free for spectators?
> *



yes 


FREE TO ALL SPECTATORS!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS
ROYAL IMAGE
IMPALAS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
PARLIAMENT
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
STRICTLY FAMILY
LATIN WORLD
EXCANDOLOW
TUF-E-NUF
SINFUL PLEASURES
TRU RIDERZ
EASTSIDE RIDERS
CHEVITOS
EXOTIC RIDER
FARMEROS
OLD ILLUSIONS

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
CALI MOB
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 29 2010, 12:29 PM~17641667
> *yes
> FREE TO ALL SPECTATORS!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+May 28 2010, 08:25 PM~17637025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


done


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

trailer on the truck now time to put the car on the trailer an go shuuuuu cant wait have the madols ready so i can get in some trouble :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*****JUST A REMINDER*****
NO BBQ PITS OF ANY KIND AND NO ALCOHOL, SCHOOL POLICY!*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Cali Mob is going to Socios !!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS
ROYAL IMAGE
IMPALAS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
PARLIAMENT
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
STRICTLY FAMILY
LATIN WORLD
EXCANDOLOW
TUF-E-NUF
SINFUL PLEASURES
TRU RIDERZ
EASTSIDE RIDERS
CHEVITOS
EXOTIC RIDER
FARMEROS
OLD ILLUSIONS

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe *RIP *
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
CALI MOB
I want to thank homie CHITO from








they are sponsoring the flyers  and covering the show  

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

USO BAYAREA is on the way to Socios :biggrin:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@May 29 2010, 04:01 PM~17643139
> *USO BAYAREA is on the way to Socios  :biggrin:
> *






We gettin everything ready for the show tomorrow!
see everyone there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

****JUST A REMINDER*****
NO BBQ PITS OF ANY KIND AND NO ALCOHOL, SCHOOL POLICY![/b]


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

EASTSIDE RIDERS is headed up to sac. Where's the cruzin 2nite ?????


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

A couple more hrs.... excited....


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

see you all in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

yea buddy


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

repin traffic ,c everybody 2marrow


----------



## $hameless (May 3, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

CRUZIN ?????????


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

cutty all clean and ready


----------



## 79smily (Jan 18, 2010)

the seiz-4 washed,polished up chrome and clean ready to go :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@May 29 2010, 05:06 PM~17643161
> *
> We gettin everything ready for the show tomorrow!
> see everyone there
> *


TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

In manteca chillen car is clean an ready to roll in tommrow be there at 5 am :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@May 29 2010, 09:32 PM~17644454
> *In manteca chillen car is clean an ready to roll in tommrow be there at 5 am :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: GET OFF YOUR PHONE AND GET TO BED,


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@May 28 2010, 09:44 AM~17632800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

CARS READY
:biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

IZ READY FOR 2MARROW...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 29 2010, 10:01 PM~17644681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Excited as a motherfucker. See u homies out there... be safe.. one luv..


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

*And after the show...............*


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79smily_@May 29 2010, 08:39 PM~17644101
> *the seiz-4 washed,polished up chrome and clean ready to go :biggrin:
> *


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@May 29 2010, 11:44 PM~17645266
> *And after the show...............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Good night! :wow:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I cant sleep...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

ttt I'm ready we leave in 4 hrs can't wait can't sleep :uh:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

just got done drinkin had to stop early tonight see all u at the show
:420:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:0 

SHOULD BE ANOTHER GOOD ONE! 


ROLL CALL

GOODTIMES CC
UCE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
JUST ROLLIN 
ALMA LATINA
CARNALES UNIDOS
BLVD KINGS
IMPERIALS
INSPIRATIONS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
FINAL CHAPTER
INDIVIDUALS
FAMILY FIRST 
BROWN PERSUASION
SOLANOS FINEST
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
THEE STYLISTICS
TRAFFIC
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
NEWSTYLE
DEVOTION
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LAY M LOW
AZTEC CREATIONS
AZTECAS
FAMILIA UNIDA
FEDERATION
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
NUESTRO PRIDE 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LIFES FINEST
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
COMPADRES
OLDIES
VALLEY CRUISERS
PEREZ
REBIRTH CC 
LOW VINTAGE
POORBOYS
WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C.
CHICANO LEGACY
NEW FRIENDS
ROYAL IMAGE
IMPALAS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
PARLIAMENT
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
STRICTLY FAMILY
LATIN WORLD
EXCANDOLOW
TUF-E-NUF
SINFUL PLEASURES
TRU RIDERZ
EASTSIDE RIDERS
CHEVITOS
EXOTIC RIDER
FARMEROS
OLD ILLUSIONS

SPECIAL GUESTS 
COCHINOS 
Low rider Joe RIP 
WIRE WHEEL KING 
RUTHIE SKYE
CALI MOB
I want to thank homie CHITO from

they are sponsoring the flyers and covering the show 

also magazine coverage by:
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 
BLVD MAGAZINE 

video coverage by:
LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

BULLSHIT TO THE SIDE.. WHAT TIME IS THE HOP? :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

is there going to be a after hop :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

see all the homies out there manana..


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Already been chillin out here for a minute


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@May 30 2010, 02:33 AM~17645537
> *Already been chillin out here for a minute
> *


you here already


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Yup, didn't feel like gettin up early lol :biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 30 2010, 01:35 AM~17645538
> *you here already
> *


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 30 2010, 12:29 AM~17645405
> *:0
> 
> SHOULD BE ANOTHER GOOD ONE!
> ...


JUST GOT DONE. I'M READY! NOW I CAN GO TO SLEEP... :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Already up... lets do this...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

me to and i just live down the street


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 30 2010, 04:26 AM~17645773
> *me to and i just live down the street
> *


not me :biggrin: but all see you like in 3 hrs


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

qvo ESR in the house


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

Bout to roll out to Sac in a few!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 




6cars deep from this Chapter!!!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

On our way from woodland.... SOCIOS!!!


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

TRAFFIC in Lodi on our way


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

Rollin in carless but there to support


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

gonna be leaving in about an hour.. cant wait


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

USO car club in the house show looking good so far


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

wheres the pics cutty


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@May 30 2010, 04:29 PM~17648327
> *wheres the pics cutty
> *


on my way home from the show. Over 600 entries!! Great show... I'll try to post a few later.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 30 2010, 05:32 PM~17648341
> *on my way home from the show. Over 600 entries!! Great show... I'll try to post a few later.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0  :tears: wish my junk was to gether so i could have went :banghead: cant wait to see pics


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

pics from the socios show comin


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 30 2010, 05:48 PM~17648695
> *pics from the socios show comin
> 
> 
> ...


keep them coming


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## doughboi916 (Feb 14, 2005)

is it still going down or has it ended? i just got back to town and drove by crc? not sure when it ends?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice piks fellas!


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Thanks Socios for another great show. :biggrin: Boulevard Image had a great time keep up the good work.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

had a great t"I"me :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thank all of u for coming


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW 2DAY :biggrin: THERE HAD 2 B ABOUT 600 CARS


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 30 2010, 08:51 PM~17649964
> *HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW 2DAY :biggrin: THERE HAD 2 B ABOUT 600 CARS
> *


 :yes: Over 600 entries!! Great show


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS REPRESENTING SOCIOS .GRACIAS FOR A GOOD TIME.
SEE YOU NEXT YEAR


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

wat can you say... socios show came out bigger and bigger every year they might as well call it a super show not car show....congrats to your club ... :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone for coming, great turn out... all of u are the best... much love from the socios fam...


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

great show! now where are the cochinos' flicks at? :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@May 30 2010, 09:36 PM~17650428
> *great show! now where are the cochinos' flicks at? :biggrin:
> *




:dunno:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 30 2010, 09:00 PM~17650051
> *wat can you say... socios show came out bigger and bigger every year  they might as well call it a super show not car show....congrats to your club ... :thumbsup:
> *


x2 didnt make it this year moved outta state but imma try and make it next year but at least my club made it out there


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 30 2010, 09:46 PM~17650563
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


donde andavas guey i didnt even see you! i seen your carretilla se ve nice!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

*610 ENTRIES DAM!!! *:wow: 

GREAT SHOW!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Great show Socios thanks for everything from the LO*LYSTICS.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 30 2010, 10:01 PM~17650679
> *Great show Socios thanks for everything from the LO*LYSTICS.
> *


thank u bro :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Hope you guys had a good show


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@May 30 2010, 09:57 PM~17650650
> *donde andavas guey i didnt even see you! i seen your carretilla se ve nice!
> *




pos tu hermana me traiva en chinga guey :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks Socios we had a good time. :thumbsup: 
Jesse el Raider see you next time.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 30 2010, 10:24 PM~17650838
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


oh now ur happy lol  :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Man, what a show. Thanks Socios, one hell of a day!!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@May 30 2010, 10:03 PM~17650695
> *Hope you guys had a good show
> *


We had a great show bro... and hope yours was just as good...


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

damnit look's like tha bay boy missed out .......where tha pics at everybody i know you guy's got em .......any pics of tha sexy ladies ???? wish i didn't miss this show but i was busy makin money saturday and that's when all tha clubs were leavin so i couldn't make it


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I ENTERED FOR THE FIST TIME. DIDN'T PLACE BUT I HAD FUN LIKE ALWAYS. THAT'S WHAT IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE ABOUT.. THANKS GUYS FOR ANOTHER GREAT SHOW. CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR! :thumbsup:









THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 30 2010, 10:07 PM~17650712
> *pos tu hermana me traiva en chinga guey :biggrin:
> *


oh my hermana... la pelona?


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

:biggrin: just off loaded the car,had agreat time didnt win but lots off nice ass wagon time to step my game up,had lots of fun sun burn like a mutha see you nex year fo sho :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79smily (Jan 18, 2010)

Had a great time nice rides


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 30 2010, 09:46 PM~17650563
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


:naughty: :boink:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 30 2010, 09:55 PM~17651058
> *
> 
> 
> *


GOOD PICS...HOMIE...THANKX FOR THE" SODA" TA'DAY.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

HOP PICS


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

looked like a nice show wish i could've made it


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: 30 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
23 Members: bub916, FINEST KREATIONS, Sj4lyfe, nasty916, mr.lincon, 925rider, Dusk til Dawn, exotic rider, concretetom, Cadillac Heaven, SACRAMENTO, lesstime, STKN209, 209impala, 40 packard, CadillacKidd, sj_sharx4, -GT- RAY, Ren, BIGTITO64, modiol, bigjoe62, ralph9577


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*THATS IT FOR MY PICS  I WOULD'VE TOOK MORE BUT IT WAS TO FUCKING HOT OUT THERE TO BE WALKING AROUND SNAPPING PICS :burn: :burn: :tongue: SEE EVERYONE AT STOCKTON SONICS NIGHT ON FRIDAY  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 30 2010, 04:32 PM~17648341
> *on my way home from the show. Over 600 entries!! Great show... I'll try to post a few later.
> *


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: Thanks Socios , good weather , good turn out , good times kickin it in Sac.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

looks like a good turn out  ...had to go see ron isley


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!!! LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GREAT SHOW. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks socios for a great show today had a blast see u all next year


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 30 2010, 10:27 PM~17650863
> *oh now ur happy lol   :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: YUP CAUSE NOW IM IN A/C IT WAS FUCKIN HOT OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

I PREDICT 700 ENTRIES NEXT YEAR 2011.......CAN'T STOP WON'T STOP... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Great show had a good time.hope everybody made it home safe.  TTT 4 SOCIOS


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

HATS OFF!!! GREAT SHOW GUYS, WE ALL HAD A FANTASTIC TIME. CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Great show, Socios. Can't wait for next year.


----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc. (Dec 4, 2007)

GREAT SHOW SOCIOS HAD A GREAT TIME AND CAN"T WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR.
JUST GOT HOME POST SOME PIX 2 MOR


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

great show socios, sorry the car broke and didnt hop like it was supost to. i think next year im gonna make this a mandatory show for my club


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 30 2010, 10:59 PM~17651081
> *
> 
> *



SOCIOS BABY!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

WOW!! What a turn out :cheesy: I would like to thank every one who attended the Socios 8th Annual car show .All the car clubs and solo riders,you are the ones that made this our biggest show so far with 610 entries. All the Judges /Dj thank you I know it can get difficult . Also I would like to thank all the extra help from people just wanting to help. I'm sure I can go on and on on this but I would like to thank all the Socios car club members for your hard work and dedication. Last but not least my beutiful wife Lisset who kicks ass every year and puts up with me


----------



## SOCIOVP (May 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 31 2010, 07:02 AM~17652319
> *WOW!! What a turn out  :cheesy: I would like to thank every one who attended the Socios 8th Annual car show .All the car clubs and solo riders,you are the ones that made this  our biggest show so far with 610 entries. All the Judges /Dj  thank you I know it can get difficult . Also I would like to thank all the extra help from people just wanting to help. I'm sure I can go on and on on this but I would like to thank all the Socios car club members for your hard work and dedication. Last but not least my beutiful wife Lisset who kicks ass every year and puts up with me
> *


every year we try to out do the last well i believe we've done that! i wanna thank every 1 who attended cuz of all u we make this the biggest show in nor cal. also wanna thank my lowrider familia SocioS kick ass job guys! los quero un chingo! we did it again and next year will out do this 1! SocioS forever


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*GREAT PICS CONGRADS SOCIOS FOR A KICK ASS SHOW*


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@May 31 2010, 08:16 AM~17652723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

lil video i stold from chonga :biggrin: 

SHORT SOCIOS VIDEO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnjVmfsurSE...player_embedded


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

INDIVIDUALS had a great time thank you guys for putting on a realy good show


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

*KEEP THIS SHIT UP AND YOU GONNA NEED 2 HAVE A INDOOR OUTDOOR SHOW AT THE ARCO ARENA MUCH LOVE FROM LETHAL LOWS *


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 31 2010, 09:30 AM~17653217
> *KEEP THIS SHIT UP AND YOU GONNA NEED 2 HAVE A INDOOR OUTDOOR SHOW AT THE ARCO ARENA  MUCH LOVE FROM LETHAL LOWS
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@May 31 2010, 02:03 AM~17651810
> *Great show, Socios. Can't wait for next year.
> *


were did u go , i seen u then u :sprint:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 31 2010, 09:30 AM~17653217
> *KEEP THIS SHIT UP AND YOU GONNA NEED 2 HAVE A INDOOR OUTDOOR SHOW AT THE ARCO ARENA  MUCH LOVE FROM LETHAL LOWS
> *


are cal expo :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 31 2010, 08:17 AM~17653138
> *lil video i stold from chonga  :biggrin:
> 
> SHORT SOCIOS VIDEO
> ...


 :cheesy: 3:20 :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 31 2010, 08:57 AM~17653454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

MORE PICS KUTTY...!


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 31 2010, 10:02 AM~17653499
> *:0
> 
> MORE PICS KUTTY...!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

nice seein yu kutty nice pics keep it up homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .......... i no yu goy a badass pic of 84cutty


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## EL63LEGEND (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 30 2010, 10:56 PM~17651064
> *
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS TO YOU ANTONIO 2ND PLACE,SPECIAL INTEREST CAT...


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

good show socios :thumbsup: had a good time took first place n 80's street and got to talk to all the homies see yu guys next year


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 31 2010, 10:08 AM~17653548
> *nice seein yu kutty nice pics keep it up homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: .......... i no yu goy a badass pic of 84cutty
> *



Good seeing you too and choppin it up for a bit...


I tweaked on the pic a little...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 31 2010, 10:12 AM~17653567
> *good show socios :thumbsup: had a good time took first place n 80's street and got to talk to all the homies see  yu guys next year
> *


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 31 2010, 10:15 AM~17653594
> *Good seeing you too and choppin it up for a bit...
> I tweaked on the pic a little...
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: badass bro thanks


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

One more...I gotta work on a couple of flyers....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

my bike :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 31 2010, 09:08 AM~17653551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMM KUTTY....THANKS......GOOD PICS AS ALWAYZ....HOMIE.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> From today....


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

great show SOCIOS....


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

my first show out and had a great time. You guys put on a good show


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

. . . T R A F F I C . . .


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 31 2010, 10:37 AM~17654270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR GUYS LINEUP WAS LOOK'N GOOD  
SEEN SOME SO CAL SHIRTS TOO....


----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62 (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 31 2010, 10:36 AM~17654268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


<span style='color:gray'>Excandalow


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*On behalf of LUXURIOUS thanks for a GREAT show! See You guys NEXT YEAR! *


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL63LEGEND_@May 31 2010, 10:11 AM~17653564
> *CONGRATS TO YOU ANTONIO 2ND PLACE,SPECIAL INTEREST CAT...
> *


x2 Congrats Hommie :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> > >


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> > > > >


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> Socios Show More Pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

great show, i was running all over the place


----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

good show socios


----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

Great Show Socios.....it keeps getting bigger every year!!!


----------



## pimpala_64 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 31 2010, 10:37 AM~17654270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Puro TRAFFIC compa george!!


----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*GREAT PICS*


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 31 2010, 11:59 AM~17654416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LUXURIOUS SAN JO, CENTRAL VALLEY & NOR CAL REPRESENTING THE BIG "L"


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 31 2010, 11:57 AM~17654408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS ON THE TROPHIES LUXURIOUS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 31 2010, 11:54 AM~17654393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TROPHIE JESSE :boink: :naughty: :boink: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 31 2010, 11:56 AM~17654403
> *On behalf of LUXURIOUS thanks for a GREAT show! See You guys NEXT YEAR!
> 
> 
> ...


ONE BIG FAMILIA :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@May 31 2010, 07:56 AM~17652589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT A BEAUTIFUL LINE UP LUXURIOUS.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

It was a great day... nice pictures everybody...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Once again socios put on another great show! This is the 5th year in a row I made this show...3 in a row with my car and next year I plan on Making it 4 in a row. This was another great show! INDIVIDUALS C.C would like to thanks socios for everything they continue to do! See u next year!


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

Here is some pics I took at the show.


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

Here is some pics I took at the Socios show of the Fam Bam yestuer day.


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 31 2010, 09:57 AM~17653454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful car.. finally seen up close.. Dam!!!


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 31 2010, 10:54 AM~17654393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 31 2010, 10:54 AM~17654393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRO :biggrin:


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 31 2010, 11:42 AM~17654306
> *YOUR GUYS LINEUP WAS LOOK'N GOOD
> SEEN SOME SO CAL SHIRTS TOO....
> *



thanks homie... :biggrin: 
TRAFFIC putting it down! :thumbsup: 

Socios had a good show and turn-out :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Great show, pictures and rides. It was really good to see EVERYONE. Thank you, Socicos!!!


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Stoopidwhipz916 (Jan 28, 2010)

Stoopid Whipz showed up and showed out but 2 of 5 cars took home im think bias judging but hey i had fun all and all loved all the cars from lows to trucks great show overall hopefully we do better at devotions


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

THANKS SOCIOS FOR A GREAT SHOW.......HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME...........


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Socios.... this was a very good show. Althought you could of turned the AC on :burn: .... but Family First had a great time.... thx... :thumbsup:


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

very nice laid down candy here


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

BLVD KINGS had a great time at the show, even though i was dying from the heat , i got a good burn on my back,

even took off my shirt ready to enter the tuff guy fat man contest , but never happened


Can't wait till next year


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 31 2010, 05:08 PM~17656513
> *even took off my shirt ready to enter the tuff guy fat man contest , but never happened</span></span>
> Can't wait till next year
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i was looking for the registration table too


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 31 2010, 04:08 PM~17656513
> *BLVD KINGS had a great time at the show, even though i was dying from the heat , i got a good burn on my back,
> 
> even took off my shirt ready to enter the tuff guy fat man contest , but never happened
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Big T handling it!!!


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

JUST WANT TO THANK SOCIOS AGAIN FOR ANOTHER GREAT SHOW FAMILY FIRST HAD A GREAT TIME CAN'T WAIT TIL NEXT YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## hugo530 (Jan 29, 2006)

GREAT SHOW SOCIOS SEE U GUYS NEXY YEAR GOODTIMES 530 RIDERS


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

*all i can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 31 2010, 05:08 PM~17656513
> *BLVD KINGS had a great time at the show, even though i was dying from the heat , i got a good burn on my back,
> 
> even took off my shirt ready to enter the tuff guy fat man contest , but never happened
> ...


It was the last trophy handed out, I got first! :biggrin:


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

For real though, great show, we had a great time and the turn out was WOW! I don't think my sunburn would be so bad if Raj-Lo*Lyistics- wasn't backed up to my EZ UP, his back bumber was blinding me all day!


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 31 2010, 07:52 PM~17658258
> *all i can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@May 31 2010, 05:32 PM~17656689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

Pic. of "PEREZ" :thumbsup:


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

[/IMG]

Awesome show, Tuf E Nuf had a real good time :thumbsup: Socios you and your family and crew put it down, great show and a huge turn out, man 610 entries. Will definitely be there next year along with a bike to ride around the show on, biggest show I have been to . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

39 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
31 Members: bub916, madmax64, cruising oldies, westside206rain, Mr.Chop Top, cdumi96, CHEVITOS_68, 6ix5iveIMP, sharky_510, cp63, azteca de oro, Low_Ryde, four 0 eight, sireluzion916, Mr. Antiguo, poppa68_KI_4life, Eddie$Money, NewStart75, Sangre Latina, cadi daddy, Kidblack, MIGGE_LOW, west coast ridaz, BDamage79, leo161, SPL Explorer, delta 88 riderz, ez money 408, ericaumbay, jrstribley, viejitos37

:0 DAM!!! HOT TOPIC.. :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hugo530_@May 31 2010, 07:39 PM~17658069
> *GREAT SHOW SOCIOS SEE U GUYS NEXY YEAR GOODTIMES 530 RIDERS
> *


X2 Great job SOCIOS like always :thumbsup:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

Mr. Antiguo, NewStart75, Sangre Latina, cadi daddy, HECHOenMEXICO YC, Just_Looking, bub916, west coast ridaz, cdumi96, four 0 eight, cp63, BDamage79, chingon68mex, Mr.Chop Top, jrstribley, ez money 408, 6ix5iveIMP, sireluzion916, madmax64, delta 88 riderz, CHEVITOS_68, sharky_510, azteca de oro, Low_Ryde, Eddie$Money, MIGGE_LOW, leo161, SPL 

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

38 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
30 Members: NewStart75, stocktone1968, cdumi96, LS_MONTE_87, madmax64, Mr. Antiguo, Sangre Latina, cadi daddy, HECHOenMEXICO YC, Just_Looking, west coast ridaz, four 0 eight, cp63, BDamage79, chingon68mex, Mr.Chop Top, jrstribley, ez money 408, 6ix5iveIMP, sireluzion916, EL SOCIO, delta 88 riderz, CHEVITOS_68, sharky_510, azteca de oro, Low_Ryde, Eddie$Money, MIGGE_LOW, leo161, SPL Explorer

:wow:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

A few pics i took i aslo have a video from the hop contest try to get it up soon


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

Keep the piks comin!!!! Wish I would have made it looks like a good turn out. I no the boys had a BLAST!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

Getting to The Socios CAR show



.

.
Leaving alittle early cuz Martin has to drive super slow in his SuperShow Car.lol

.

.

.
Carlos Caught Upto Us going 300mph!!!!
***** almost hit me. actually martin almost did on the way home while we were hitting switches and going over phat bumbs.hahaha

.
driving in two lanes to get this shot!

.
&i got out at a StopLight right before Consumes River College for this one.

.
It was great seeing the Rest of the Aztecas Family waiting for us, felt really good!!!

.
Watch Out For That Puddle! haha



!!AZTECAS SHOWED UP; GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT!!
bringing some more unity to our car clubs


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> > >


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*Eddie, bigbodylac, D-Cheeze, four 0 eight, impalaman559, CADDY925, chingon68mex, 1SJESR, sj59, EL63LEGEND, Mr.Chop Top, 83REGAL, jrstribley, ROBLEDO, 1WIKD79, brn2hop, MCSICKLAC, stocktone1968, MxHispanic, cadi daddy, MONEY GREEN, Sancho209, NewStart75, exotic rider, SPL Explorer, KIPPY, fleetmstr48wssj, EL SOCIO*


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

oh shit, sorry, didn't meant to interrup d=el queso set of pictures,, is hard to know when is someone gonna post with so many people here,,,


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> >


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

got about 250 more ...will get them up over the next dfew days


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 31 2010, 09:09 PM~17660351
> *got about 250 more ...will get them up over the next dfew days
> *


TRY'D HELPN WITH THE USO ONES :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> I should have moved out he way, so you could have got a better shot....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

USO/UCE BROUGHT OUT AH FEW RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 31 2010, 10:21 PM~17660505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This 60 was badass!!!!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 31 2010, 10:21 PM~17660505
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

how was the hopp any pic or videos


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> > I should have moved out he way, so you could have got a better shot....LOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> I THOUGHT YOU WERE MODELING......... :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@May 31 2010, 10:35 PM~17660649
> *I THOUGHT YOU WERE MODELING......... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@May 31 2010, 05:14 PM~17656558
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i was looking for the registration table too
> *


U GUYS DIDNT HAVE CHANCE :0 U HAVENT SEEN ME WITHOUT MY SHIRT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 31 2010, 10:51 PM~17660822
> *U GUYS DIDNT HAVE CHANCE  :0 U HAVENT SEEN ME WITHOUT MY SHIRT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## Nite Life East Bay (Dec 18, 2007)

where the pix of krazy 62


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

keep em coming...


----------



## bostonlac (Jan 24, 2008)

my daughter made this 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YxXqjg4Q1c


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

nice pics everybody..... :yes:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@May 31 2010, 09:32 PM~17659761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


didnt they say this chick did some porn?


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

CONGRATS CADDY SLIM FOR WINNING THE BIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

THAT'S IT FOR NOW, POST UP MORE LATER...........GREAT SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE GREAT WEEKEND! 
I'LL BE DOWN FOR A MIN. HAVIN SURGERY RIGHT NOW AT 5:30AM
WISH ME LUCK... :biggrin: BE BACK SOON.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 1 2010, 05:11 AM~17661988
> *THANKS FOR THE GREAT WEEKEND!
> I'LL BE DOWN FOR A MIN. HAVIN SURGERY RIGHT NOW AT 5:30AM
> WISH ME LUCK... :biggrin:  BE BACK SOON.
> ...


GOOD LUCK  HOPE EVERY THING GOS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks to every one for all the great comments . We will post some pics tonight


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Socios!!! Badd asss show :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

i WISH i COULD HAVE MADE IT...LOOKS LIKE U ALL HAD A GREAT TIME. I HAD TO GET RID OF MY RIDE SO i CAN KEEP UP ON THE BILLS...IF i WOULD HAVE BEEN OUT THERE, i WOULD HAVE BEEN SO PISSED OFF BECAUSE OF ALL THE BEAUTIFUL BAD AZZ RIDES, AND i DONT HAVE SHIT RIGHT NOW......
GOOD JOB SOCIOS :thumbsup: HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL SOON


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 31 2010, 07:02 AM~17652319
> *WOW!! What a turn out  :cheesy: I would like to thank every one who attended the Socios 8th Annual car show .All the car clubs and solo riders,you are the ones that made this  our biggest show so far with 610 entries. All the Judges /Dj  thank you I know it can get difficult . Also I would like to thank all the extra help from people just wanting to help. I'm sure I can go on and on on this but I would like to thank all the Socios car club members for your hard work and dedication. Last but not least my beutiful wife Lisset who kicks ass every year and puts up with me
> *


I had a Blast on the Mix!!! One Love Sociols CC! Next year will be even bigger and better. Just imagine that :wow: !


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@May 31 2010, 08:53 PM~17659191
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Socios throws one bad ass show that was one of the best shows ive been to :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bostonlac_@Jun 1 2010, 12:39 AM~17661457
> *my daughter made this 1
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YxXqjg4Q1c
> *


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Damn, its still hot....


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

1st in 90's


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

1st in 70's convert.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bostonlac+May 31 2010, 11:39 PM~17661457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA BRO, MY DAUGHTER WAS SO MAD :angry: FOR AH MIN THOUGHT SHE WAS GONNA TELL ME TO GO TAKE IT! :roflmao: IT WAS FUNNY.. SHE UNDERSTOOD THOW! NOW I GOTTA BUILD ONE.


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

1st in 98-2000's Truck


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

socios gets better n better every year... will b there for sure in 2011... big props to socios on their show... :biggrin:


----------



## PointBlank (Jul 11, 2004)

GREAT SHOW! CANT WAIT TO NEXT YEAR!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PointBlank (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 1 2010, 04:11 AM~17661988
> *THANKS FOR THE GREAT WEEKEND!
> I'LL BE DOWN FOR A MIN. HAVIN SURGERY RIGHT NOW AT 5:30AM
> WISH ME LUCK... :biggrin:  BE BACK SOON.
> ...




i said some prayers 4 you homie hope all goes well...love ya bro..


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@May 31 2010, 09:00 PM~17660205
> *Getting to The Socios CAR show
> 
> .
> ...



whoops, i didnt realize how big those pictures came out. mybad.lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rperez+May 30 2010, 10:26 PM~17650857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



car is coming out great  








I just want want to thank all the car clubs and solo riders for coming out to the show  hope every one made it home safe and see you all at the shows


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68+May 31 2010, 08:32 PM~17659761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@May 31 2010, 10:32 PM~17659761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY FLEXIABLE :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*a lil video i put together! from the HOP!*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 1 2010, 05:11 AM~17661988
> *THANKS FOR THE GREAT WEEKEND!
> I'LL BE DOWN FOR A MIN. HAVIN SURGERY RIGHT NOW AT 5:30AM
> WISH ME LUCK... :biggrin:  BE BACK SOON.
> ...




good luck Carl


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

Great show and awesome turnout. The weather was good. Thanks Socios :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 1 2010, 10:55 AM~17664707
> *a lil video i put together! from the HOP!
> 
> 
> ...




dammm rich that was a good video..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 1 2010, 11:13 AM~17664858
> *good luck Carl
> *



nice meeting you el raider.. not a raider fan but your hella kool..


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 1 2010, 12:49 PM~17665192
> *dammm rich that was a good video..... :thumbsup:
> *



*Thanks brother! I saw cory out there on sunday!*


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO+May 31 2010, 07:02 AM~17652319-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 




*<span style=\'colorurple\'>Thank you for all of your great comments. 
SOCIOS you guys have so much heart it shows each year. Thank you guys for always giving your 110% all the time! Thank you to all of the participants you guys are the ones that make this happen. Looking forward to 2011!!!

Muchas Gracias,
Lisset *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jun 1 2010, 01:07 PM~17665323
> *Thank you Honey!!! :biggrin:
> If we ever get to have an indoor/outdoor show we will have to charge for spectators and that is something we don't want to get into. It's been 8 WONDERFUL years having free shows so everyone can enjoy this BEATIFUL lifestyle we all share. Every year the comments we get is enough fuel to bust our asses that day to show how much love we got for this lifestyle.
> :wow:  we ran out of FREON.... :roflmao:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:nicoderm: :wow:  :run: :run: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jun 1 2010, 12:07 PM~17665323
> * :biggrin:
> If we ever get to have an indoor/outdoor show we will have to charge for spectators and that is something we don't want to get into. It's been 8 WONDERFUL years having free shows so everyone can enjoy this BEATIFUL lifestyle we all share. Every year the comments we get is enough fuel to bust our asses that day to show how much love we got for this lifestyle.
> :wow:  :roflmao:
> ...



I like the way you think!!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jun 1 2010, 01:14 PM~17665380
> *I like the way you think!!!
> *



Thanks Johnny, that is how it should be, well that is what *I *think... :biggrin: 

I hope to see you out here next year ... :cheesy:


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

Had a good time this weekend much love Socios cc can't wait rill next year this show is always bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 1 2010, 12:51 PM~17665209
> *nice meeting you el raider.. not a raider fan but your hella kool..
> *



same here Manuel


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jun 1 2010, 01:07 PM~17665323
> *Thank you Honey!!! :biggrin:
> If we ever get to have an indoor/outdoor show we will have to charge for spectators and that is something we don't want to get into. It's been 8 WONDERFUL years having free shows so everyone can enjoy this BEATIFUL lifestyle we all share. Every year the comments we get is enough fuel to bust our asses that day to show how much love we got for this lifestyle.
> :wow:  we ran out of FREON.... :roflmao:
> ...



Socios baby... aint no other way around it...


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 31 2010, 10:43 AM~17653824
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sup Fam!


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jun 1 2010, 12:22 PM~17665459
> *Thanks Johnny, that is how it should be, well that is what I think... :biggrin:
> 
> I hope to see you out here next year ... :cheesy:
> *


Someday, I hope!


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 1 2010, 02:27 PM~17666611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: NICE...................


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 31 2010, 11:57 AM~17654408
> *
> 
> 
> ...



congrats


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 1 2010, 06:09 PM~17667642
> *congrats
> *




looks like it was a great show like always, could not make it got backed up with a few rides that i have to get done !!!!!!!!!!!!!




atomic 

dta customz

import iLLusions 


TTT to great pics


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 1 2010, 04:59 PM~17667517
> *
> 
> 
> ...





good 2 see u guys made it home safe pm me your number bro i wrote it on the papers and forgot 2 put it in my cell :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 1 2010, 05:25 PM~17667770
> *good 2 see u guys made it home safe pm me your number bro i wrote it on the papers and forgot 2 put it in my cell  :biggrin:
> *


nice seeing u to bro. Dam wen i got home i was so quemado to mach sun but it was worth it . it was a great show :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 1 2010, 04:59 PM~17667517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 1 2010, 05:32 PM~17667829
> *nice seeing u to bro.  Dam wen i got home i was  so  quemado  to mach sun but it was worth it . it was a great show  :biggrin:
> *




yo tambien I'm not a white boy no more :biggrin: see you guys at your show


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

GREAT SHOW!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 1 2010, 04:59 PM~17667517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup  : :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

GOOD SHOW!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@Jun 1 2010, 08:37 PM~17669828
> *GOOD SHOW!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 1 2010, 10:55 AM~17664707
> *a lil video i put together! from the HOP!
> 
> 
> ...



6:18 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

GREAT SHOW, ALOT OF CLEAN RIDES!!!!!


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

it was a great show out there the weather was perfect aswell got to meet some of you guys on here out there aswell big saludos to gabe and our whole entire socios club puting this together too show pride in what we all do  
**SOCIOS**


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

looks like I missed a great show.....hopefully ill be out there next year. Keep up the great work Socios.....I always look foward to your guys show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 1 2010, 03:27 PM~17666611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_donde estan las fotos de las jediondas guey_


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 09:39 PM~17670432
> *donde estan las fotos de las jediondas guey
> *




:dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

GOOD SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

I will get the rest up tommrrow ................


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 1 2010, 11:14 PM~17671445
> *I will get the rest up tommrrow ................
> *


GREAT PICS!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## listo415 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

NICE PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 1 2010, 11:14 PM~17671445
> *I will get the rest up tommrrow ................
> *


AWESOME pics!!!
Do you have one of the whole show, like last year... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

nice pics rich
GREAT SHOW SOCIOS :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Jun 2 2010, 12:14 PM~17675434
> *nice pics rich
> GREAT SHOW SOCIOS  :thumbsup:
> *


Good seeing you Sunday! Can't wait to see the ride!


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

>


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

A lot of nice cars :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

Gabriel sorry i missed this year show, Family duty this time hope to see you guys in july for our show , I be there next year for sure with Guilty pleasure.


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PointBlank_@Jun 1 2010, 12:17 PM~17663810
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yessir


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

there was alot of clean 67 out there


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 1 2010, 11:09 PM~17671405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


**CARGASM**


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

great pictures!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Jun 2 2010, 09:22 PM~17681400
> *great pictures!!
> *


thanks I try


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jun 2 2010, 10:42 AM~17675236
> *AWESOME pics!!!
> Do you have one of the whole show, like last year... :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


sorry I didnt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

last ones


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

CHICANO LEGACY HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW !








:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Jun 2 2010, 08:43 PM~17680120
> *Gabriel sorry i missed this year show, Family duty this time hope to see you guys in july for our show , I be there next year for sure with Guilty pleasure.
> *



Hey Jr., no worries family always comes first. We always look forward to the Imperials show. See you next month  

Guilty Pleasure would be a nice treat to have over here.  :wow: :cheesy: 

See you soon!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 2 2010, 10:30 PM~17681510
> *sorry I didnt
> *



It's all good...you kick ass at taking pics.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Jun 2 2010, 08:43 PM~17680120
> *Gabriel sorry i missed this year show, Family duty this time hope to see you guys in july for our show , I be there next year for sure with Guilty pleasure.
> *


Ill try to make it out there, if i wouldnt have lost my job, my caddy would have been done.. but we'll see whos all going out there and ill try to hitch a ride... your car is sicc bro...


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

.



.



.

.



.

.

.



.
Jynx - self model 

.
This gurl is probably gonna be a future streetlow model.

.

.

.

.

.
These girls were strippers for Deja vu and were just walk'in around passing out free passes to thier place. 

.

.

.

.



.



.



.

.


----------



## HI HATERS (Aug 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 1 2010, 05:12 PM~17667655
> *
> looks like it was a great show like always, could not make it got backed up with a few rides that i have to get done !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> atomic
> ...



always next year homie


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 3 2010, 05:24 PM~17688618
> *always next year homie
> *


Dam dog i missed a good one too the first socios show i have ever missed, woww so tryed to make it, but am stuck 7 days a week at shop tooo, and stuck trying to finish 2 projects of my own. but im almost down with one, so hopefully i can be back at the shows real soon, looks like it was a great turnout, and as usual you guys put down a good as show, heard nothing but positive comments from everyone, see you next year. 

hit me up sometime mister jesse


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 3 2010, 05:32 PM~17688679
> *Dam dog i missed a good one too the first socios show i have ever missed, woww so tryed to make it, but am stuck 7 days a week at shop tooo, and stuck trying to finish 2 projects of my own. but im almost down with one, so hopefully i can be back at the shows real soon, looks like it was a great turnout, and as usual you guys put down a good as show, heard nothing but positive comments from everyone, see you next year.
> 
> hit me up sometime mister jesse
> *



for sure homie next year will only get bigger n better


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

first socios show we have been to. we had a good time and look foward to next year


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 3 2010, 06:07 PM~17688919
> *first socios show we have been to. we had a good time and look foward to next year
> *




good 2 hear da


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Jun 2 2010, 08:43 PM~17680120
> *Gabriel sorry i missed this year show, Family duty this time hope to see you guys in july for our show , I be there next year for sure with Guilty pleasure.
> *


No problem Junior .Para la otra. we should be going down there in July


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 2 2010, 12:02 AM~17671344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 2 2010, 12:02 AM~17671344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

nice pics everybody.....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@May 31 2010, 06:25 PM~17656641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got a chance 2 see your car its nice bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

after the show we cruised back to northgate and for people saying it aint a street car it road just fine on the freeway


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C (Dec 25, 2008)

nice pics guys.!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

thats what i like to see :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 4 2010, 02:52 PM~17697554
> *after the show we cruised back to northgate and for people saying it aint a street car it road just fine on the freeway
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jun 5 2010, 01:29 AM~17701199
> *thats what i like to see  :thumbsup:
> *


YOUR A REAL RIDER TO BRO MUCH PROPS


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CHECK THIS OUT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 6 2010, 09:22 AM~17708316
> *CHECK THIS OUT
> 
> 
> ...


That video is sick :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 6 2010, 09:22 AM~17708316
> *CHECK THIS OUT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 4 2010, 10:43 AM~17696106
> *got a chance 2 see your car its nice bro
> *



thank you............you guyz had a nice line up...................stay up............. :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 6 2010, 10:22 AM~17708316
> *CHECK THIS OUT
> 
> 
> ...


that was nice


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

Bad ass show Socios


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 4 2010, 02:52 PM~17697554
> *after the show we cruised back to northgate and for people saying it aint a street car it road just fine on the freeway
> 
> 
> ...




that's rIght!!!! :guns:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 7 2010, 08:25 AM~17716043
> *Bad ass show Socios
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 7 2010, 09:25 AM~17716043
> *Bad ass show Socios
> *



u took some bad ass picssssssssssssssssss


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 7 2010, 09:25 AM~17716043
> *Bad ass show Socios
> *







:scrutinize: pinche gabriel hyjacking my shit,,



but yeah, bad ass show


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 6 2010, 09:22 AM~17708316
> *CHECK THIS OUT
> 
> 
> ...



That is pretty cool. This person also did one for last year. Great job!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 7 2010, 12:29 PM~17717773
> *:scrutinize: pinche gabriel hyjacking my shit,,
> but yeah, bad ass show
> *


 :roflmao: 


Thanks!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 7 2010, 12:29 PM~17717773
> *:scrutinize: pinche gabriel hyjacking my shit,,
> but yeah, bad ass show
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 6 2010, 08:22 AM~17708316
> *CHECK THIS OUT
> 
> 
> ...


That's a sic little video thanks to whoever made it. :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

<object width="980" height="765"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vp0cYRlOHfI&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vp0cYRlOHfI&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="980" height="765"></embed></object>


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 28 2010, 12:24 AM~17904221
> *<object width="980" height="765"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vp0cYRlOHfI&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vp0cYRlOHfI&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="980" height="765"></embed></object>
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w48dKYz0pkE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w48dKYz0pkE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 1 2010, 11:08 PM~17671389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Jun 28 2010, 09:31 PM~17912787
> *:thumbsup:
> *



nice pics girl when we gunna shoot ????


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 6 2010, 09:22 AM~17708316
> *CHECK THIS OUT
> 
> 
> ...


NICE VIDEO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 1 2010, 03:00 AM~17661824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 31 2010, 10:51 AM~17653908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:wave: 



> _Originally posted by chonga_@Jul 4 2010, 09:40 AM~17958116
> *
> *


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jun 3 2010, 11:56 AM~17685837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------

